# NOR CAL EVENTS LIST 2013



## SINFUL1

*NOR CAL EVENTS LIST 2013

TRYING TO GET A JUMP ON 2013 EVENTS EARLY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE DATES SET OR IN THE WORKS POST EM UP! 
THIS LIST IS FOR NOR CAL, BAY AREA, TRI-VALLEY, CENTRAL VALLEY, etc..... 408, 650, 510, 415, 209, 707, 925, 916, 530, 831*

((((DO NOT COPY&PASTE THIS LIST ONTO THE TOPIC PAGES. I UPDATE THE FIRST PAGE AS THE INFO COMES IN.))))

*****UPDATED DAILY***(as of 11/19)****


_*DECEMBER*_
*
12/14* *AZTEC CREATIONS CC & 408 RYDERS CC TOY DRIVE........... SAN JOSE*
*(@ Karlita's Taco Place 1415 N.4th st. 95106 from 10am to 4 pm)*


OUT OF AREA EVENTS

*ADVERTISEMENTS*

*DJ's & ENTERTAINMENT*

*THE CHOLO DJ*--Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


*~DJ.REMINISCE~*
“MUSIC SATISFACTION FOR ANY OCCASION” With Over a Decade of Experience DJing in all venues, Got all the “RARE FUNK & RARE OLDIES”
209-642-5868 [email protected]_

*FOOD & CATERING*

MEXICAN FOOD by EL BOCA--NO PARTY TOO SMALL OR TOO BIG. 
****SPECIAL PRICE FOR CAR CLUBS****
For more info call Eduardo at (209)610-6316
_


----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S

​


----------



## coachduce

2013 events......


----------



## SINFUL1

Cadillac1 said:


> Big Fish will be there filming and we are going to ride to William Land Park after the show. Come out and support.


*ADDED* to the *2012* list http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/317674-nor-cal-events-2012-a.html


----------



## SINFUL1

coachduce said:


> 2013 events......


Thats right Keith! starting early!!!


----------



## SINFUL1

*GETTING A JUMP ON NEXT SEASON. IF YOU ALREADY HAVE AN EVENT SCHEDULED WITH INFO POST IT UP FOR 2013*


----------



## SINFUL1

_*6/9 DEVOTION CC 16th ANNUAL CARSHOW........................................... ..............................SACRAMENTO
(Natomas High School)
*__*ADDED*__*

9/9 WICKED RIDAZ CC 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW.............................................. ......................?TURLOCK?
(TBA)
**ADDED*_


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## 52hrdtp

please add..


 ~DJ.REMINISCE~
“MUSIC SATISFACTION FOR ANY OCCASION” 
With Over a Decade of Experience DJing in all venues,
Got all the “RARE FUNK & RARE OLDIES”
209-642-5868 [email protected]


----------



## SHRKNDCE

Please add the 408 Ryder's CC annual BBQ for 7/6/13 same place, bad ass wips, great gente...... Free eats an drink for all Carclubs an solo Ryder's! Flier comin soon...........


----------



## SINFUL1

52hrdtp said:


> please add..
> 
> 
> ~DJ.REMINISCE~
> “MUSIC SATISFACTION FOR ANY OCCASION”
> With Over a Decade of Experience DJing in all venues,
> Got all the “RARE FUNK & RARE OLDIES”
> 209-642-5868 [email protected]


*ADDED
*




SHRKNDCE said:


> Please add the 408 Ryder's CC annual BBQ for 7/6/13 same place, bad ass wips, great gente...... Free eats an drink for all Carclubs an solo Ryder's! Flier comin soon...........


*ADDED*


----------



## ciscosfc

TTT


----------



## exotic rider

:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## ciscosfc

Saturday September 14th 2013
San Francisco Lowrider Council 2nd Annual Lowrider Cruise!! 
3pm meet up on Mission St bridge and Trumbull St near Silver Ave. We cruise Mission St to 24th and then cruise to Fishermans Warf.


----------



## lowriv1972

January 5th 2013 there will be a fund raiser held to raise money for the families of Sandy Hook. IT will be held at Sams Super Burger in San Lorenzo from 1pm to whenever we head home!! A flier is being made currently, and I will start a page as soon as I have a copy in my hand.


----------



## SINFUL1

lowriv1972 said:


> January 5th 2013 there will be a fund raiser held to raise money for the families of Sandy Hook. IT will be held at Sams Super Burger in San Lorenzo from 1pm to whenever we head home!! A flier is being made currently, and I will start a page as soon as I have a copy in my hand.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1

ciscosfc said:


> Saturday September 14th 2013
> San Francisco Lowrider Council 2nd Annual Lowrider Cruise!!
> 3pm meet up on Mission St bridge and Trumbull St near Silver Ave. We cruise Mission St to 24th and then cruise to Fishermans Warf.


*ADDED*



lowriv1972 said:


> January 5th 2013 there will be a fund raiser held to raise money for the families of Sandy Hook. IT will be held at Sams Super Burger in San Lorenzo from 1pm to whenever we head home!! A flier is being made currently, and I will start a page as soon as I have a copy in my hand.


*ADDED

**1/1 NEW YEARS DAY PARADE............................................ .................................................. STOCKTON
**(Meeting up at the fairgrounds on Charter way.)*
*ADDED*


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Now booking shows for 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> Now booking shows for 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854



:thumbsup:


----------



## MinieMe209

More info on the New Years Cruise in Stockton?


----------



## djmikethecholodj

MinieMe209 said:


> More info on the New Years Cruise in Stockton?


You're not invited...


----------



## MinieMe209

djmikethecholodj said:


> You're not invited...


Fuck yo setting muffuga go back to OT,

Oh wait, 

YOU CAN'T!































































































































For real though I'm really not invited :tears:?


----------



## djmikethecholodj

MinieMe209 said:


> Fuck yo setting muffuga go back to OT,
> 
> Oh wait,
> 
> YOU CAN'T!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For real though I'm really not invited :tears:?




Ok, come on foo, but get in the back...


----------



## MinieMe209

djmikethecholodj said:


> Ok, come on foo, but get in the back...


Bish you better start takin me to some of the events out here I represent :guns:


----------



## MinieMe209

I'll be your bitch magnent :cheesy:!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

MinieMe209 said:


> Bish you better start takin me to some of the events out here I represent :guns:


But why I gotta be a bish...jus sayin.


----------



## MinieMe209

You have been away from OT for too long :facepalm:

Skins gettin soft :banghead:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

MinieMe209 said:


> You have been away from OT for too long :facepalm:
> 
> Skins gettin soft :banghead:



:roflmao:


----------



## MinieMe209

For real doh, 

If I'm not too hungover foe that new years parade you can roll wit me uffin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

MinieMe209 said:


> For real doh,
> 
> If I'm not too hungover foe that new years parade you can roll wit me uffin:


I'll be doing for Majestics on new years day...come on down...


----------



## MinieMe209

Down in SD? 

Bish you think my pos, 

i mean one of a kind Gbody's gonna make it all the way out there :nosad:?

Matter fact, pm me the info on that chit,

Might wanna meat up with Marty out there too :naughty:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

MinieMe209 said:


> Down in SD?
> 
> Bish you think my pos,
> 
> i mean one of a kind Gbody's gonna make it all the way out there :nosad:?
> 
> Matter fact, pm me the info on that chit,
> 
> Might wanna meat up with Marty out there too :naughty:



It's not SD. It's at the Santa Fe Dam in I believe it's Irwindale or somewhere round there. Much closer than SD


----------



## MinieMe209

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's not SD. It's at the Santa Fe Dam in I believe it's Irwindale or somewhere round there. Much closer than SD


Shit it is, 5 hrs 8 min from my house. .

I might make the trip. .


----------



## djmikethecholodj

MinieMe209 said:


> Shit it is, 5 hrs 8 min from my house. .
> 
> I might make the trip. .


Firme, but I gotta go work now. See ya.


----------



## MinieMe209

djmikethecholodj said:


> Firme, but I gotta go work now. See ya.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Qvo


----------



## exotic rider




----------



## ImpalasMagazine

SINFUL1 said:


> *GETTING A JUMP ON NEXT SEASON. IF YOU ALREADY HAVE AN EVENT SCHEDULED WITH INFO POST IT UP FOR 2013*


Sinful1 Please post the Impalas Magazine Super benefit car show benefiting Hollister San 
Benito high school March 16th 1220 Monterey street Hollister California 95023


----------



## djmikethecholodj

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Sinful1 Please post the Impalas Magazine Super benefit car show benefiting Hollister San
> Benito high school March 16th 1220 Monterey street Hollister California 95023



Looks like you just did ese loco Mark...


----------



## djmikethecholodj

exotic rider said:


>


X2


----------



## LowriderLobo

*1st STREETLOW CAR SHOW OF 2013** WILL BE ON MARCH 10TH 2013 IN SALINAS, Ca. at the Salinas sports complex with a rain date of March 17th.

More dates will be posted soon*


----------



## lowridersin925




----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj now booking for 2013


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

LowriderLobo said:


> *1st STREETLOW CAR SHOW OF 2013** WILL BE ON MARCH 10TH 2013 IN SALINAS, Ca. at the Salinas sports complex with a rain date of March 17th.
> 
> More dates will be posted soon*





TTT


----------



## STKN209

TTT


----------



## FirstRight

Get Car Show Flyers Design with Style!!

For a Limited Time Only I will design a flyer for $20

Email Me at: [email protected]

I am Paypal Friendly.


----------



## FirstRight




----------



## Coast One

San Jose Cruise Night location and flyer coming soon...... july 27


----------



## lowriv1972

July 13th, Sams Super Burger & MSL Productions Toy Drive - Will make a flier asap!!!

Please note - there will be no hop at this event, we are looking at having the hop at a later date!!


----------



## FirstRight

Do you have someone to create a flyer for you? I will just charge $20 for a limited time.


----------



## FirstRight

Coast One said:


> San Jose Cruise Night location and flyer coming soon...... july 27


Do you need a flyer? I can do it for $20.


----------



## SINFUL1

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Sinful1 Please post the Impalas Magazine Super benefit car show benefiting Hollister San
> Benito high school March 16th 1220 Monterey street Hollister California 95023


*ADDED*



LowriderLobo said:


> *1st STREETLOW CAR SHOW OF 2013** WILL BE ON MARCH 10TH 2013 IN SALINAS, Ca. at the Salinas sports complex with a rain date of March 17th.
> 
> More dates will be posted soon*


*ADDED*



Coast One said:


> San Jose Cruise Night location and flyer coming soon...... july 27


*ADDED*



lowriv1972 said:


> July 13th, Sams Super Burger & MSL Productions Toy Drive - Will make a flier asap!!!
> 
> Please note - there will be no hop at this event, we are looking at having the hop at a later date!!


*ADDED*


SOCIOS 11th ANNUAL CARSHOW MAY 26th
*ADDED*


----------



## FirstRight




----------



## FirstRight

CORRECTION TO THE PRICE!!!!


----------



## FirstRight

FirstRight said:


> CORRECTION TO THE PRICE!!!!
> 
> View attachment 589535


New Limited Offer, Get a free Design if you refer a friend.


----------



## GUS 650

Sunday May 5th 2013 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo cruise in San Francisco hosted by:	Carnales Customs Car Club .... meet up time 2:30pm location: Mission St & Trumbull St on the silver bridge (280 over pass)


----------



## FirstRight

GUS 650 said:


> Sunday May 5th 2013 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo cruise in San Francisco hosted by: Carnales Customs Car Club .... meet up time 2:30pm location: Mission St & Trumbull St on the silver bridge (280 over pass)


Do you have a flyer designed


----------



## Stranger69

GUS 650 said:


> Sunday May 5th 2013 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo cruise in San Francisco hosted by: Carnales Customs Car Club .... meet up time 2:30pm location: Mission St & Trumbull St on the silver bridge (280 over pass)


_*T *_ _*T*_ _*T*__*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## FirstRight

What does TTT!!!!!!!!!!!! mean?


----------



## calbombas

BOMBS UNITED 7 ANNUAL PICNIC.APRIL 27 SAT. 2013 SAN JOSE HISTORY PARK SANJOSE CALIFAS 7-4PM.20.00 CAR 5.00 PERSON WALK IN LIVE MUSIC OLDIES FREE BBQ.VENDOR CALL.408-849-6484 GEORGE


----------



## djmikethecholodj

calbombas said:


> BOMBS UNITED 7 ANNUAL PICNIC.APRIL 27 SAT. 2013 SAN JOSE HISTORY PARK SANJOSE CALIFAS 7-4PM.20.00 CAR 5.00 PERSON WALK IN LIVE MUSIC OLDIES FREE BBQ.VENDOR CALL.408-849-6484 GEORGE




:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650

FirstRight said:


> What does TTT!!!!!!!!!!!! mean?


To The Top


----------



## GUS 650

FirstRight said:


> Do you have a flyer designed


flyer coming soon


----------



## GUS 650

Bump http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/355268-6th-annual-cinco-de-mayo-cruise-san-francisco-5-5-13-a.html#post16277532


----------



## fatboy209

Sunday Jan. 13 - Stockton Show Support _







Fundraiser at Fat Daddy's Pizza_
** Stockton & Surrounding Car Clubs *
*on *Sunday January 13, 2013* - 3:00 p.m. at Fat Daddy's Pizza (5066 West Lane, Stockton, CA) we will be taking donations on behalf of a Stockton mother and her six children. The Hernandez family lost everything they owned in a fire on New Year's day. 

Any donations would be gladly appreciated. Whether it's money, clothing, blankets, dishes, any household items, or items for her children (Boys Ages: 3, 10, & 15; Girls Ages: 14, 16, & 17).

_*So bring a donation and your cars out, rain or shine, and show support.
*_
UntouchableS C.C. 


http://www.recordnet.com/apps/pbcs.d...NEWS/301040317
(Event is On Sunday, January 13th, not January 12)​
Last edited by fatboy209; Today at 07:18 PM. *Reason:* Updated Event Date- Jan. 13th (NOT Jan. 12) plz post... sunday jan 13,2012​


----------



## FirstRight

What does TTT!!!!! mean?


----------



## BIGTITO64

Gus answered u it means 
To The Top 
Like keeping this thread alive


----------



## SINFUL1

GUS 650 said:


> Sunday May 5th 2013 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo cruise in San Francisco hosted by: Carnales Customs Car Club .... meet up time 2:30pm location: Mission St & Trumbull St on the silver bridge (280 over pass)


*ADDED*



calbombas said:


> BOMBS UNITED 7 ANNUAL PICNIC.APRIL 27 SAT. 2013 SAN JOSE HISTORY PARK SANJOSE CALIFAS 7-4PM.20.00 CAR 5.00 PERSON WALK IN LIVE MUSIC OLDIES FREE BBQ.VENDOR CALL.408-849-6484 GEORGE


*ADDED*



fatboy209 said:


> Sunday Jan. 13 - Stockton Show Support _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fundraiser at Fat Daddy's Pizza_** Stockton & Surrounding Car Clubs *
> *on *Sunday January 13, 2013* - 3:00 p.m. at Fat Daddy's Pizza (5066 West Lane, Stockton, CA) we will be taking donations on behalf of a Stockton mother and her six children. The Hernandez family lost everything they owned in a fire on New Year's day.
> 
> Any donations would be gladly appreciated. Whether it's money, clothing, blankets, dishes, any household items, or items for her children (Boys Ages: 3, 10, & 15; Girls Ages: 14, 16, & 17).
> 
> _*So bring a donation and your cars out, rain or shine, and show support.
> *_
> UntouchableS C.C.
> 
> 
> http://www.recordnet.com/apps/pbcs.d...NEWS/301040317
> (Event is On Sunday, January 13th, not January 12)​Last edited by fatboy209; Today at 07:18 PM. *Reason:* Updated Event Date- Jan. 13th (NOT Jan. 12) plz post... sunday jan 13,2012​


*ADDED*


----------



## fatboy209

Ttt


----------



## als54wagon

Homie can you put us up for August 3, 2013 for BOMB*DRIFTERZ 3rd annual BBQ TBA, November 2, 2013 our first Turkey drive TBA, November 30 our first Toy drive TBA. Gracias


----------



## Clown Confusion

Are u we have a all clubs picnic this year in sacramento


----------



## ralph9577

*TURLOCK SWAP MEET 2013 January 26th & 27th*

*TURLOCK SWAP MEET 2013 
**January 26th 7AM to 5PM & 27th 7AM to 3PM
Stanislaus County Fairgrounds 900 N. Broadway Turlock, CA. 95380
Admission is $10 Saturday & $5 Sunday; children 12 and under are free
Impalas CC booth located at CC52, right at main entrance left under the canopy 
Selling Marshals 155/80/13 260 a set*​


----------



## BlvdBombs

Blvd BombS Car Show & Fundraiser 09/14/2013
Blvd BombS Toy Drive 11/09/2013

Thank you!


----------



## SINFUL1

als54wagon said:


> Homie can you put us up for August 3, 2013 for BOMB*DRIFTERZ 3rd annual BBQ TBA, November 2, 2013 our first Turkey drive TBA, November 30 our first Toy drive TBA. Gracias


*ADDED** STILL NEED MORE INFO*



ralph9577 said:


> *TURLOCK SWAP MEET 2013
> **January 26th 7AM to 5PM & 27th 7AM to 3PM
> Stanislaus County Fairgrounds 900 N. Broadway Turlock, CA. 95380
> Admission is $10 Saturday & $5 Sunday; children 12 and under are free
> Impalas CC booth located at CC52, right at main entrance left under the canopy
> Selling Marshals 155/80/13 260 a set*​


*ADDED*



BlvdBombs said:


> View attachment 592367
> 
> 
> Blvd BombS Car Show & Fundraiser 09/14/2013
> Blvd BombS Toy Drive 11/09/2013
> 
> Thank you!


*ADDED** I ASSUME BOTH EVENTS ARE AT BERRYESSA FLEA MARKET??*


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call 323.557.2854 for date availability and pricing. Thanks in advance Mike


----------



## CHELADAS75

saturday june 29th 7th annual layitlow picnic, donnelly park-turlock california. topic to follow shortly..


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

SINFUL1 said:


> *GETTING A JUMP ON NEXT SEASON. IF YOU ALREADY HAVE AN EVENT SCHEDULED WITH INFO POST IT UP FOR 2013*


SINFUL1 THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE HOLLISTER SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW IS ON A SATURDAY.......


----------



## SINFUL1

CHELADAS75 said:


> saturday june 29th 7th annual layitlow picnic, donnelly park-turlock california. topic to follow shortly..


*ADDED*



ImpalasMagazine said:


> SINFUL1 THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE HOLLISTER SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW IS ON A SATURDAY.......


*CORRECTED
*



newstyle66 said:


> new style & impalas 16th annual fun in sun july 13th 2013


*ADDED*


----------



## CHELADAS75

Hey homie thank you for keeping this list updated , its a really big help to all of us!


----------



## Devotion 78

Can you add a link to the list for Devotion's show thread? Thanks!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...th-2013-natomas-high-school.html#post16308737


----------



## FirstRight

get an additional five dollars off before the SuperBowl.


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

SINFUL CAN YOU ADD THIS BRO.
View attachment 594976


----------



## Blue94cady

ralph9577 said:


> *TURLOCK SWAP MEET 2013
> **January 26th 7AM to 5PM & 27th 7AM to 3PM
> Stanislaus County Fairgrounds 900 N. Broadway Turlock, CA. 95380
> Admission is $10 Saturday & $5 Sunday; children 12 and under are free
> Impalas CC booth located at CC52, right at main entrance left under the canopy
> Selling Marshals 155/80/13 260 a set*​


Cant wait


----------



## alwayzonurmind

TTT,


----------



## lowintentions

We are a new chapter originating from Vegas and we have imports and euros at the moment but we are open to all makes and models. We are interested if your shows are import friendly? If so, We would like to attend the up coming shows.


----------



## ciscosfc

DERRICK WARD MEMORIAL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW

SUNDAY APRIL 21, 2013 9AM-4PM

LOCATION: Brisbane Marina 400 Sierra PT Parkway in Brisbane CA


Thanks Sinful!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for car shows, toy drives and fundraisers...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## Cali4Life916

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1

lowintentions said:


> We are a new chapter originating from Vegas and we have imports and euros at the moment but we are open to all makes and models. We are interested if your shows are import friendly? If so, We would like to attend the up coming shows.


_*THE MAJORITY OF THE SHOWS WITHIN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY ARE OPEN TO ALL MAKES, MODELS, AND STYLES............. UNLESS SPECIFIED OTHERWISE BY THE SHOWS PROMOTER.*_



ciscosfc said:


> DERRICK WARD MEMORIAL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW
> 
> SUNDAY APRIL 21, 2013 9AM-4PM
> 
> LOCATION: Brisbane Marina 400 Sierra PT Parkway in Brisbane CA
> 
> 
> Thanks Sinful!!


*ADDED*



djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for car shows, toy drives and fundraisers...323.557.2854 Mike


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for car shows, toy drives and fundraisers...323.557.2854 Mike



TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## Stranger69

*6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise San Francisco 5/5/13 
** Sup homies, last year there were so many cars I think we all made traffic history on mission st lol. I hope everyone plus alot more fellow lowriders can come out n support the 6th annual Cinco Cruise, theres alot of new rides being built I hope to see them out on this day, thanks everyone for commin thru n supporting this event for the past 6 years, heres the info... Flier will be posted soon

****Sunday May 5th 2013**** 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise in San Francisco hosted by: Carnales Customs Car Club .... meet up time 2:30pm location: Mission St & Trumbull St on the silver bridge (280 over pass) I will keep everyone posted on this thread  thanks again! 
*
*








*


----------



## SINFUL1

LowriderLobo said:


>


*ADDED* WOODLAND & SAN JOSE TO THE LIST



Stranger69 said:


> *6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise San Francisco 5/5/13
> ** Sup homies, last year there were so many cars I think we all made traffic history on mission st lol. I hope everyone plus alot more fellow lowriders can come out n support the 6th annual Cinco Cruise, theres alot of new rides being built I hope to see them out on this day, thanks everyone for commin thru n supporting this event for the past 6 years, heres the info... Flier will be posted soon
> 
> ****Sunday May 5th 2013**** 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise in San Francisco hosted by: Carnales Customs Car Club .... meet up time 2:30pm location: Mission St & Trumbull St on the silver bridge (280 over pass) I will keep everyone posted on this thread  thanks again!
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALREADY HAD ON LIST :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> SINFUL CAN YOU ADD THIS BRO.
> View attachment 594976










*
ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1

9/1 FAMILY FIRST CARCLUB 3rd ANNUAL CAR SHOW....................................................................................................................SACRAMENTO
(@Southgate plaza, corner of Florin rd. & Franklin)
*ADDED*


----------



## FirstRight

Stranger69 said:


> *6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise San Francisco 5/5/13
> ** Sup homies, last year there were so many cars I think we all made traffic history on mission st lol. I hope everyone plus alot more fellow lowriders can come out n support the 6th annual Cinco Cruise, theres alot of new rides being built I hope to see them out on this day, thanks everyone for commin thru n supporting this event for the past 6 years, heres the info... Flier will be posted soon
> 
> ****Sunday May 5th 2013**** 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise in San Francisco hosted by: Carnales Customs Car Club .... meet up time 2:30pm location: Mission St & Trumbull St on the silver bridge (280 over pass) I will keep everyone posted on this thread  thanks again!
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can design a better looking flyer for you?


----------



## ICEE*63

SINFUL1 said:


> *
> ADDED*


 THANK YOU AGAIN BRANDON MUCH APPRECIATED!


----------



## ICEE*63

SINFUL1 said:


> 9/1 FAMILY FIRST CARCLUB 3rd ANNUAL CAR SHOW....................................................................................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Southgate plaza, corner of Florin rd. & Franklin)
> *ADDED*


I MEANT ACTUALLY FOR OUR SHOW LOL! BUT WILL BE HITTING UP OLD ILLUSIONS SHOW TOO!


----------



## miami

hey fellas just moved here to Sacramento trying to link up with all car clubs and solo ryders im a automotive photographer and im doing free photoshoots if the whips our fresh check out my work http://solomonl.com and get at me on my email [email protected] or my facebook http://facebook.com/djslr hope to hear from yall


----------



## Padrinos

5/25 Saturday 
Padrinos cc car show.....................Concord, ca 
(755 Oak Grove blvd, Concord @ Ygnacio Valley High School)


----------



## Padrinos

7/21 Padrinos & Excandalow cc 3rd annual Carnitas Fest........................................... TBA


----------



## Padrinos

Padrinos said:


> Correction! Saturday 7/20! (Not 7/21) Padrinos & Excandalow cc 3rd annual Carnitas Fest........( 3rd Sat of July, yearly)................................... TBA


 :rofl:


----------



## 925rider

Originally Posted by *Padrinos*  
Correction! Saturday 7/20! (Not 7/21) Padrinos & Excandalow cc 3rd annual Carnitas Fest........( 3rd Sat of July, yearly)................................... TBA


uffin:


----------



## SINFUL1

Padrinos said:


> 5/25 Saturday
> Padrinos cc car show.....................Concord, ca
> (755 Oak Grove blvd, Concord @ Ygnacio Valley High School)


*ADDED*



Padrinos said:


> 7/20 Padrinos & Excandalow cc 3rd annual Carnitas Fest........................................... TBA


*ADDED*


----------



## verde




----------



## SINFUL1

verde said:


> View attachment 602141


*ADDED*


----------



## ncridahz

Save the date june 23 2013 Nor Cal Ridahz 9th annual car show and hop Oak Grove Park Stockton CA.


----------



## sjshows

*Car Wash & Bake Sale Fundraiser Saturday, Feb. 2nd *
at La Media Cancha Restaurant 1536 W. San Carlos, San Jose (Formally Eagle Restaurant and Café) A-Best Djs and Cali Scenes YV YouTube WIll be There! 10 am !!!!!!!!!!!! to 2pm pm!








​


----------



## sjshows

*Car Wash & Bake Sale Fundraiser Saturday, Feb. 2nd **
at La Media Cancha Restaurant 1536 W. San Carlos, San Jose (Formally Eagle Restaurant and Café) A-Best Djs and Cali Scenes YV YouTube WIll be There! 10 am !!!!!!!!!!!! to 2pm pm!
*


----------



## FirstRight

Do you need a design for a flyer, I will create one for $20 need money


----------



## knightbandit88

The location has changed for the Car Wash in San Jose


----------



## SINFUL1

knightbandit88 said:


> The location has changed for the Car Wash in San Jose
> View attachment 603259


*UPDATED ADDRESS*. diddnt see it till this morning, sorry hope it wasnt too late


----------



## singlegate

FEARNONE c.c show and shine *aug18 *more details tba


----------



## als54wagon

*Nov.2 Bomb*Drifterz 1st Turkey Drive in RooseveltPark in San Jose @ 11-5pm*

Nov. 2, 2013 Bomb*Drifterz 1st Turkey Drive for the need @ Roosevelt Park in San Jose from 11to 5pm. Bring a Turkey will be giving Hotdogs or Hamburgers.


----------



## fatboy209

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88

_*TTT*_


----------



## Bagged Sixty8

*Aztec Creations CC 5th Annual BBQ May 18th, 2013*

*Aztec Creations CC **5th Annual BBQ*. May 18th 2013. Lake Cunningham Park, (Ruby Creek Site), San Jose, CA:thumbsup:
Flyer to coming soon!!!!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## nsane86

*Untouchables c.c. 7[SUP]Th[/SUP] Annual Toy Drive *
*November 16 2013
Pittsburg Ca *


----------



## FirstRight

*Need Flyer or other designs like Business Cards, Offer reasonable rates for all kinds*

Of Budgets. 

Offer still Stands and get $5 off of the price for flyers.










If it doesn't show the small animation of the retouch, then click the link below. 

http://i1353.photobucket.com/albums/q679/FrpJobs/FamilyFirstChick_zps09b378b3.gif

Here are some of my other works below










I bring out the colors and enhance and correct errors I see fit, while trying to keep the realism of the original. 




















and more samples.

I can just about design anything, art takes time?


----------



## SINFUL1

ncridahz said:


> Save the date june 23 2013 Nor Cal Ridahz 9th annual car show and hop Oak Grove Park Stockton CA.


*ADDED*



Bagged Sixty8 said:


> *Aztec Creations CC **5th Annual BBQ*. May 18th 2013. Lake Cunningham Park, (Ruby Creek Site), San Jose, CA:thumbsup:
> Flyer to coming soon!!!!!


*ADDED*



singlegate said:


> FEARNONE c.c show and shine *aug18 *more details tba


*ADDED* *NEED MORE INFO SOON PLEASE*



nsane86 said:


> *Untouchables c.c. 7[SUP]Th[/SUP] Annual Toy Drive *
> *November 16 2013
> Pittsburg Ca *


*ADDED
*


----------



## SINFUL1

HELLO EVERYONE, I AOLOGIZE FOR ADDING THINGS SO LATE. BEEN WORKING ALOT MORE THAN USUAL AND ALL DIFFERENT HOURS. I WILL CONTINUE TO MAKE SURE THING GET ON THE LIST AS PROMPTLY AS I CAN.LETS KEEP THEM COMING. THIS SEASON IS LOOKING GOOD...
THANK YOU

SINFUL1


----------



## toralez51




----------



## ciscosfc

Islanders Car Club and the Salvation Army of Petaluma present 1st Annual Car and Bike Show. 

Saturday March 30th 2013
721 South McDowell Blvd. 
Petaluma CA 94954
8am-3pm

Thank You Sinful!!


----------



## Monterey County Duke's

*soledad high school sober grad 2nd annual car show and concert.move in 6am-10am, show time 11am-5pm. soledad high 425 gabilan drive soledad ca. all car clubs and solo riders welcome ie muscle cars,rat rods,hot rods etc.pre reg. by march 4th $20.00 cars and trucks,$30.00 day of show.bikes and motorcycles $15.00 pre reg. by march 4th $25.00 day of show.no alcohol.car show contacts jaime fernandez 831-684-4742 or suger bear 831-223-8379 come out and support a good cause.*


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Need a Dj/host/mc for your car show? The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. This includes dance contests for the kids and the older folks. Prizes for all the kids and a trophy to the winner plus a cash prize for the adults. Promote all vendors, announce raffle ticket sales and announce all raffle and trophy winners and more...interested?? 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## Outlaw66

Bagged Sixty8 said:


> *Aztec Creations CC **5th Annual BBQ*. May 18th 2013. Lake Cunningham Park, (Ruby Creek Site), San Jose, CA:thumbsup:
> Flyer to coming soon!!!!!


----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## watson rider

Watsonville Riders cc Car show fundraiser April 28th at the Watsonville Fairgrounds. (santa cruz county fairgrounds)

more info coming soon .. Save the date and come out and sopport Thers planty of room for everyone


----------



## knightbandit88

_TTT_


----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## Sangre Latina

SINFUL1 said:


> HELLO EVERYONE, I AOLOGIZE FOR ADDING THINGS SO LATE. BEEN WORKING ALOT MORE THAN USUAL AND ALL DIFFERENT HOURS. I WILL CONTINUE TO MAKE SURE THING GET ON THE LIST AS PROMPTLY AS I CAN.LETS KEEP THEM COMING. THIS SEASON IS LOOKING GOOD...
> THANK YOU
> 
> SINFUL1


 Brandon see if this can help out a little keep up the good work :thumbsup:


Updated to the front:


----------



## LURCH63

TTT 4 Nor cal!!!!


----------



## m_monster66

ANY ONE GONNA CARRAVAN TO THE STREETLOW SALINAS SHOW FROM THE 209


----------



## 925rider




----------



## singlegate

SINFUL1 said:


> *ADDED*
> 
> 
> *ADDED*
> 
> 
> *ADDED* *NEED MORE INFO SOON PLEASE*
> 
> 
> *ADDED
> *


:thumbsup: good lookn out homie


----------



## D&A

Can u add USO & Viejitos 11th annual toy drive nov.23 @ family life Christian center 801 hellyer ave San Jose


----------



## big john 66

Whats up brother can you add. 2nd annual " Bay Area Show Down" June 22nd Antioch Fairgrounds. Hosted by Luxurious c.c. and Showstopperz.... Flyer coming soon.


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## SINFUL1

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersin925




----------



## Sangre Latina

Lets all help out and Keep this thread updated with any info. That you may have so we can all represent the lowrider community and have a great year at having a goodtime with family and friends. Here is some more info Brandon for 2013 hope it helps out TTT :thumbsup:


updated to the front:


----------



## Robert84




----------



## CHELADAS75

SINFUL/ BEN (S.L) please add car show/concert/festival that im helping with,,

sunday august 25th. memorial park-livingston ca flier/topic to come soon! pm cheladas75 for more info..


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

What's up Sinful. Can you add this to the list. Thanks brother.

*Luxurious Car Club and Ceres Flea Market Car/Bike and Hop Show May 11th 2013*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ke-hop-show-may-11th-2013-a.html#post16460057











*Move in time 8am - 11am. Showtime 11am-4pm. 
Cars: $20 Pre-Reg. $25 Day of show. Bikes $10 Pre-Reg. $15 Day of show
Entrance fee: Adults $7. Children $4. Free parking lot. 
Vendors: $100 . Food Vendors: $200. 
1st Place - 2nd Place Awards for Lowriders - Lowrods - Hotrods - Euros - Motorcycles - Bikes - Special Interest.

Hop Rules:

Street - 1st Place $100 + trophy
2nd Place trophy

Single Pump - 1st Place $100 + trophy
2nd Place trophy

For more info contact Mario (209) 595-6994*


----------



## SINFUL1

3/30 ISLANDERS C.C. & SALVATION ARMY of PETALUMA 1st ANNUAL CAR & BIKE SHOW.............................................. ....................PETALUMA
(721 S.McDowell blvd. 8am-3pm) 

3/30 CESAR E. CHAVES DAY GET TOGETHER WITH FAMILIA........................................... .................................................. ...........GILROY
(East Side Park, 7700 Murray Ave.)

4/7 IMPALAS MAGAZINE WEST COAST CRUISIN TOUR.............................................. .................................................. .............FRESNO
( @Holmes Playground 212 1st St.)

4/14 LAYMLOW OPENING SEASON PICNIC............................................ .................................................. ................................EPA
(@Jack Farrell park, on Fordham st.)
*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1

Ritchie Ritch said:


> What's up Sinful. Can you add this to the list. Thanks brother.
> 
> *Luxurious Car Club and Ceres Flea Market Car/Bike and Hop Show May 11th 2013*
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ke-hop-show-may-11th-2013-a.html#post16460057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Move in time 8am - 11am. Showtime 11am-4pm.
> Cars: $20 Pre-Reg. $25 Day of show. Bikes $10 Pre-Reg. $15 Day of show
> Entrance fee: Adults $7. Children $4. Free parking lot.
> Vendors: $100 . Food Vendors: $200.
> 1st Place - 2nd Place Awards for Lowriders - Lowrods - Hotrods - Euros - Motorcycles - Bikes - Special Interest.
> 
> Hop Rules:
> 
> Street - 1st Place $100 + trophy
> 2nd Place trophy
> 
> Single Pump - 1st Place $100 + trophy
> 2nd Place trophy
> 
> For more info contact Mario (209) 595-6994*


*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1

big john 66 said:


> Whats up brother can you add. 2nd annual " Bay Area Show Down" June 22nd Antioch Fairgrounds. Hosted by Luxurious c.c. and Showstopperz.... Flyer coming soon.


*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1

CHELADAS75 said:


> SINFUL/ BEN (S.L) please add car show/concert/festival that im helping with,,
> 
> sunday august 25th. memorial park-livingston ca flier/topic to come soon! pm cheladas75 for more info..


*NEED MORE INFO*


----------



## SINFUL1

D&A said:


> Can u add USO & Viejitos 11th annual toy drive nov.23 @ family life Christian center 801 hellyer ave San Jose


*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1

Monterey County Duke's said:


> *soledad high school sober grad 2nd annual car show and concert.move in 6am-10am, show time 11am-5pm. soledad high 425 gabilan drive soledad ca. all car clubs and solo riders welcome ie muscle cars,rat rods,hot rods etc.pre reg. by march 4th $20.00 cars and trucks,$30.00 day of show.bikes and motorcycles $15.00 pre reg. by march 4th $25.00 day of show.no alcohol.car show contacts jaime fernandez 831-684-4742 or suger bear 831-223-8379 come out and support a good cause.*


*WHATS THE DATE OF THE SHOW?????*


----------



## SINFUL1

watson rider said:


> Watsonville Riders cc Car show fundraiser April 28th at the Watsonville Fairgrounds. (santa cruz county fairgrounds)
> 
> more info coming soon .. Save the date and come out and sopport Thers planty of room for everyone


*ADDED*


----------



## knightbandit88




----------



## Redeemed1

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209

_*Just to let everyone know we have been having All Car Club Get together at Smyrna park in Ceres. We are having them every 2 weeks. Next one will be on March 24. It's starts around 12pm till when ever. So far it's been great so come on down and chill and BBQ. *_


----------



## Ritchie Ritch




----------



## ALCATRAZ

Greetings, fellas. My name is Onniel Sanchez. I am brother of Gamma Zeta Alpha Fraternity, Inc. at Sacramento State University. We will be having a fundraiser this Sunday, March 17th, from 11am-4pm. The location is Taqueria El Festival, which is located on 8345 Folsom Blvd., Sacramento, CA. We are trying to change it up from the usual, simple fundraiser to a more exciting and attractive fundraiser. Which is why we would like to invite you guys, if possible, to bring out your amazing works of rolling art so that some of the college students can be better exposed to the lowriding lifestyle. A lot of fraternities and sororities have never exposed to this great life style we are a part of. So, again, if possible, we would greatly appreciate it if you all can make it. There is no charge to show your ride at this event. We welcome clubs and solo riders. Thanks again.

If you have any questions, feel free to contact either me, at 831-682-0638, or our Fundraiser chair, Armando De Anda at 916-799-8825.


----------



## jay1

The Ceres drive in Is having a car wash from 10am to 4pm on March 30th to raise funds for the reopening of the drive in if you loved the drive in then this would be a great way to help get it open again


----------



## tranquilo72

jay1 said:


> The Ceres drive in Is having a car wash from 10am to 4pm on March 30th to raise funds for the reopening of the drive in if you loved the drive in then this would be a great way to help get it open again


 miss that drive in I used to take my kids there...


----------



## Sangre Latina

Updated to the front:thumbsup:


----------



## d_49chevycar




----------



## 63galhomie

SINFUL1 said:


> *GETTING A JUMP ON NEXT SEASON. IF YOU ALREADY HAVE AN EVENT SCHEDULED WITH INFO POST IT UP FOR 2013*


AZTECAS cc of woodland is hosting a show and shine to benefit lee middle school band dept. hopefully with everyones help we can have a successful event. Lets keep music in our schools .
April 21 2013 roll in at 7:30 
Lee middle school 520 west street woodland ca
$25 for cars 
$15 motorcycles
$10 bicycles
Featuring"Santana"cover band "Sacred Fire"


----------



## SINFUL1

jay1 said:


> The Ceres drive in Is having a car wash from 10am to 4pm on March 30th to raise funds for the reopening of the drive in if you loved the drive in then this would be a great way to help get it open again


*ADDED*



d_49chevycar said:


>


*ADDED*



63galhomie said:


> AZTECAS cc of woodland is hosting a show and shine to benefit lee middle school band dept. hopefully with everyones help we can have a successful event. Lets keep music in our schools .
> April 21 2013 roll in at 7:30
> Lee middle school 520 west street woodland ca
> $25 for cars
> $15 motorcycles
> $10 bicycles
> Featuring"Santana"cover band "Sacred Fire"


*ADDED*


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts

A ROUGE KEEP THIS ON THE FIRST PAGE BUT IF YOU DONT HAVE TIME YOUR BOY WILL HELP YOU FOOL :dunno:


----------



## CE 707

63galhomie said:


> AZTECAS cc of woodland is hosting a show and shine to benefit lee middle school band dept. hopefully with everyones help we can have a successful event. Lets keep music in our schools .
> April 21 2013 roll in at 7:30
> Lee middle school 520 west street woodland ca
> $25 for cars
> $15 motorcycles
> $10 bicycles
> Featuring"Santana"cover band "Sacred Fire"


ill be out there to support I used to be in the bike club back in 97


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## 68niou1

CAR SHOW HOSTED BY LIFESFINEST SAN FRAN N EASTBAY CHAPTERS


----------



## CE 707

68niou1 said:


> View attachment 625665
> CAR SHOW HOSTED BY LIFESFINEST SAN FRAN N EASTBAY CHAPTERS


 pm me info how to reg for the show bro


----------



## 66ragtop

Friscos's Finest Car and Bike Club hosting free annual BBQ Picnic Sept 1st 2013 location to be determined.

Also, we will be hosting our annual Toy drive November 30th 2013 location to be determined.


----------



## fatboy209

Please add:
*UntouchableS Car Club *15th Anniversary Dinner & Dance
Saturday, September 21st 2013, 6:00pm - 12:00 midnight
Additional Information To Be Announced


----------



## 64Rag

Please add the Woodland Super Show and Concert on September 28th. This will be a Saturday night show like last year. More details to come at the end of this week.


----------



## 68niou1

CE 707 said:


> pm me info how to reg for the show bro


----------



## EL MOOSE

Sangre Latina said:


> Lets all help out and Keep this thread updated with any info. That you may have so we can all represent the lowrider community and have a great year at having a goodtime with family and friends. Here is some more info Brandon for 2013 hope it helps out TTT :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> March:
> 
> 
> 
> March 30, 2013 Saturday - 10am-4pm Fundraiser/Car Wash at The Ceres Drive-in to raise funds for the reopening of the Drive-in 1651 E. Whitemore Ave Ceres Ca.
> 
> March 30, 2013 Saturday - 8am-3pm 1st Annual Car & Bike Show. Islanders C.C. & The Salvation Army 721 South McDowell Blvd. Petaluma Ca.
> 
> March 30, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Cesar E. Chavez Day Together with your Familia! East Side Park, 7700 Murray Ave. Gilas, Ca.
> 
> 
> April:
> 
> April 7, 2013 Sunday - 12pm-5pm (Rain Date 14th) Impalas Mag. West Coast Cruisin Tour at Holmes Playground 212 1st St. Fresno Ca.
> 
> April 14, Sunday - Time: ? Lay M Low C.C. Opening Season Picnic at Jack Farrell Park on Fordham St. East Palo Alto Ca.
> 
> April 14, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Lowrider Magazine Sanctioned Show Buffalo Thunder Resort and Casino Santa Fe, New Mexico
> 
> April 20, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Budwiesers Summer Series Tour Bud light Madness Truck & Car Show! Visalia Ca. (Location: TBA)
> 
> April 21, 2013 Sunday - 10am-3:30pm 2nd Annual Fundraiser Host: Traffic C.C. & Delta Pirates at Tires Les Schwab 6361 Lone Tree Way Brentwood Ca.
> 
> April 21, 2013 Sunday - 7:30am-? Show and Shine to benefit Lee Middle School Band Host: Aztecas C.C. at Lee Middle School 520 West St. Woodland Ca.
> 
> April 21, Sunday - 9am-4pm Derrick Ward Memorial Car/Motorcycle Show at Brisbane Marina 400 Sierra PT Parkway Brisbane Ca.
> 
> April 21, 2013 Sunday - 1pm-?pm 1st Annual Cruisin To The Park Pic Nic Host: Family Loyalty & Primos C.C. at Roeding Park Fresno Ca.
> 
> April 27, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? The 2nd Annual Oakdale Car Show Woods Park, Intersection of Yosemite & F St. Oakdale, Ca.
> 
> April 27, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Lowrider Magazine Sanctioned Show Mesa Convention Center and Amphitheatre Mesa, Arizona
> 
> April 27, 2013 Saturday - 7am-4pm 7TH Annual Bombs United Picnic & Show n Shine, Free BBQ at San Jose History Park, 1650 Senter Rd. San Jose Ca.
> 
> April 27, 2013 Saturday - 6pm-12pm Carnales Unidos -Merced Chapter 35th Anniversary dinner/dance at the Merced fairgrounds. Tickets are $10 each.info 209-676-1000. Merced Ca.
> 
> April 28, 2013 Sunday - 11am-5pm 3rd Annual Aztec Image C.C. Car Show & Hop at Kern County Museum 3901 Chester Ave Bakerfield Ca.
> 
> April 28, Sunday - 10:30am-4pm Bringing It Back Car Show Fundraiser Host: Watsonville Riders C.C. at Watsonville Fairgrounds/Santa Cruz County Fairgrounds 2601 E Lake Ave Watsonville Ca.
> 
> 
> May:
> 
> May 4, 2013 Saturday - 10am-4pm Old Illusion Bomb Club Cinco De Mayo Show at Elks Lodge 6446 Florin Rd. Sacramento Ca.
> 
> May 5, 2013 Sunday - 11am-3pm 6th Annual Latin World C.C. at Beach Park 21 St. and Oak St. in Bakersfield Ca.
> 
> May 5, 2013 Sunday - 2:30pm 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise Host Carnales Customs C.C. meet up location: Mission St & Trumbull St on the silver bridge (280 over pass) San Francisco Ca.
> 
> May 5, 2013 Sunday - 11am-?pm Manteca Hispanic Chamber & Brown Persuasion C.C. 5 De Mayo Show & Shine Manteca Ca. (Location: TBA)
> 
> May 11, 2013 Saturday 11am-4pm Car/Bike & Hop Show Host: Luxurious C.C. & Ceres Flea Market at 1651 E. Whitmore Ave Ceres Ca.
> 
> May 11, 2013 Saturday - 10am-3pm Cars Against Cancer Car Show Host: Midnighters C.C. St. Ignatius Church 3351 Contra Loma Blvd. Antioch Ca.
> 
> May 18, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? 5th Annual BBQ Aztec Creations C.C. at Lake Cunningham Park (Ruby Creek Site) San Jose Ca.
> 
> May 18, 2013 Saturday- Time: ? 4th Annual Rezmade C.C. Car Show & Concert at Tachi Palace Casino 17th Ave Lemoore Ca.
> 
> May 25, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Padrinos C.C. Car Show at Ygnacio Valley H.S. 755 Oak Grove blvd, Concord Ca.
> 
> May 26, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? 11th Annual Socios Car Show At Cosumnes River College, 8401 Center Parkway, Sacramento Ca.
> 
> June:
> 
> June 1, 2013 Saturday - 10am-4pm Viejitos East Bay Car Show at The Saddle Rack 42011 Boscell Rd. Fremont Ca.
> 
> June 3, 2013 Monday - 5pm-9pm Mid-Valley Chevy Club Car Show free at American Chevrolet 4742 McHenry Ave Modesto Ca.
> 
> June 4, 2013 Tuesday - 5pm-9pm Mid-Valley Chevy Club Car Show free at Liquid Trends 500 Ln. Modesto Ca.
> 
> June 5, 2013 Wensday - 5pm-9pm Mid-Valley Chevy Club Car Show free Dowtown Modesto cars enter on K & 12th St. Modesto Ca.
> 
> June 6, 2013 Thursday - 5pm-9pm Mid-Valley Chevy Club Car Show free at Cool Hand Lukes 2505 Patterson Rd. Modesto Ca
> 
> June 7, 2013 Friday - 7pm - ?pm American Graffiti Cruise Parade at Downtown Modesto Modesto Ca.
> 
> June 8, 2013 Saturday - 9am-5pm American Graffiti Car Show & Festival at MJC West Campus, 2201 ******** Ave. Modesto Ca.
> 
> June 9, 2013 Sunday - 9am -3pm American Graffiti Car Show & Festival at MJC West Campus, 2201 ******** Ave. Modesto Ca.
> 
> June 9, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? 16th Annual Devotion C.C. Car Show at Natomas H.S. 3301 Fong Ranch Rd. Sacramento Ca,
> 
> June 9, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? 2nd Annual Wicked Ridaz Nor Cal C.C. at the Turlock Fairgrounds Turlock Ca.
> 
> June 15, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? 20th Annual Back to Graffiti at the Fruit Yard Classic Car Show on Yosemite Modesto Ca.
> 
> June 15, 2013 Saturday - 10am-4pm 2nd Annual Sinful Pleasures C.C. Fathers Day Carshow at West Valley Mall 3200 N. Naglee Rd. Tracy Ca.
> 
> June 22, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? 2nd Annual Bay Area Show Down host: Luxurious & Showstopperz C.C. At Antioch Fairgrounds Antioch Ca.
> 
> June 22, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Favorite Rides Car Show in Downtown Riverbank Riverbank Ca.
> 
> June 23, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? 9th Annual Nor Cal Ridahz Car Show & Hop Oak Grove Park Stockton CA.
> 
> June 23, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Streetlow Magazine Tour & Greenspan's South Gate Show Los Angeles Ca.
> 
> June 29, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? 7th Annual Layitlow picnic bring your own BBQ Donnelly Park, Turlock Ca
> 
> June 29, 2013 Saturday - 10am-? Kings By The Bay Car Show Host: Style Kings C.C. At Cal State Hayward 25800 Carlos Bee Blvd. Hayward Ca.
> 
> June 30, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Impalas Mag. West Coast Cruisin Tour at Cricket Wireless Amphitheatre 2050 Entertainment Cir. Chula Vista Ca.
> 
> 
> July:
> 
> July 6, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Annual BBQ 408 Ryder's C.C. at Lake Cunningham, Ruby Creek Site San Jose Ca.
> 
> July 13, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Impalas (Modesto) & New Style C.C. Fun in the Sun BBQ Modesto Ca. (Location: TBA)
> 
> July 13, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Sams Super Burger & MSL Productions Toy Drive at Sams Super Burgers 18401 Hesperian Blvd San Lorenzo Ca.
> 
> July 14, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Torres Empire Los Angeles Suoer Show L.A. Convention Center For more info please call TIM "The Peoples Choice" 214-356-0352 Los Angeles Ca.
> 
> July 20, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? 3rd annual Carnitas Fest Host Padrinos & Excandalow C.C. Ca. (Location: TBA)
> 
> July 20, 2013 Saturday - 10:30am-5pm Sangre Latina C.C. of Stockton Picnic at Oak Grove Regional Park Stockton Ca.
> 
> July 21, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Streetlow Magazine Tour at Yolo County Fairgrounds 1125 East St. Woodland Ca.
> 
> July 27, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Budwiesers Summer Series Tour Hanford fairgrounds! Rey De Reyes Car Show! Hanford Ca.
> 
> July 27, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? San Jose Cruise Night in San Jose Ca.
> 
> 
> August:
> 
> Aug 4, 2013 Saturday - 11am-4pm 5th Annual Lowriders in The Park Car Show Mooney Grove Park Visalia Ca.
> 
> Aug. 10, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Lowrider Magazine Sanctioned Show Main Street Showdown - Espanola, New Mexico
> 
> Aug 11, 2013 Sunday - 10am-?pm Traffic Nor Cal & Majestics Can Cal Picnic Bring your own BBQ at Mooney Grove Park Visalia Ca.
> 
> Aug 18, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Fearnone C.C. Show And Shine Sacramento Ca. (Location: TBA)
> 
> Aug 24, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Budweiser 2nd Annual Super Show Tulare Ca.
> 
> Aug 25, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Impalas Mag. West Coast Cruisin Tour Santa Maria Ca.
> 
> Aug 25, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Streetlow Magazine Tour at Evergreen College San jose Ca.
> 
> Aug 25, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Car Show & Concert at Memorial Park 1416 C St. Llivingston Ca.
> 
> 
> September:
> 
> Sept. 1, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? 3rd Annual Family First C.C. Car Show at Southgate Plaza Florin Rd. & Franklin Blvd. Sacramento Ca.
> 
> Sept. 14, 2013 Saturday - 3pm-? 2nd Annual Lowrider Cruise host: San Francisco Lowrider Council (meet up on Mission St bridge and Trumbull St. Then cruise Mission St to 24th to Fishermans Warf San Francisco Ca.
> 
> Sept. 14, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Budwiesers Summer Series Tour Si Se Puede Car Show! (Location:TBA)
> 
> 
> October:
> 
> Oct. 13, Sunday - Time: ? Lowrider Magazine's Las Vegas Super Show Cashman Center Las Vegas, Nevada
> 
> Oct. 19, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Budwiesers Summer Series Tour Delano Ca. (Location: TBA)
> 
> Oct. 27, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Impalas Mag. West Coast Cruisin Tour Super Show San Jose Ca. (Location: TBA)
> 
> 
> November:
> 
> Nov. 2, 2013 Saturday - 11am-5pm Bomb*Drifterz 1st Turkey Drive for those in need at Roosevelt Park San Jose Ca.
> 
> Nov. 3, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? 3rd Annual BBQ Host: Bomb*Drifterz (Location: TBA)
> 
> Nov. 9, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Blvd BombS Toy Drive at Berryessa Flea Market 1590 Berryessa Rd. San Jose Ca.
> 
> Nov. 16, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Untouchables c.c. 7Th Annual Toy Drive Pittsburg Ca. (Location: TBA)
> 
> Nov. 23, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? 11th Annual Toy Drive USO & Viejitos C.C. at Family Life Christian Center 801 Hellyer Ave San Jose Ca.
> 
> 
> December:
> 
> Dec. 1, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? 8th Annual Toy Drive Get Together for the Kids host Sangre Latina C.C. Modesto Ca. (Location:TBA)
> 
> 
> Special Events:
> 
> Starts: March 1, 2013 Fridays - 5pm-10pm Oakland Cruise Nights First Friday of Every Month Host: Royal Jokers C.C. & Giant Burgers 22nd & Telegraph Oakland Ca.
> 
> Starts: March 9, 2013 Saturdays - 5pm-? Niles Cruise Nights Every 2nd Saturday of Every Month Host: Old Memories & The Bomb Shop at Niles Depot Museum 37592 B Niles Blvd Fremont Ca.
> 
> Starts: March 24, 2013 Sunday - 12pm-? Car Club Get Togethers at the Park Starting March 24 and every Two weeks after that at Smyrna Park on Moffet and Fowler Rd. in Ceres.
> 
> March TBA, 2013 Fridays - 6:30pm-11:30pm Modesto Sonics Every Pinche Friday Host: Wicked Ridaz C.C. at Sonics Corner of McHenry Ave & E. Orangeburg Ave Modesto Ca.
> 
> More Fridays TBA April 5, 2013 Friday - 7pm-11pm Johnny's Diner Family Car Nights Host: Viejitos at Johnny's Diner & Creamery 108 E. 11th St. Tracy Ca.
> 
> July 13, 2013 Saturday - 9am-5pm Viejitos C.C. Members Cars Only Event Car Show Spectators & Venders Welcomed at Clarion Inn 1612 Sisk Rd. Modesto Ca.


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## Sangre Latina

Updated to the front page :thumbsup:


----------



## fatboy209

*UntouchableS Car Club Anniversary Dinner*

Please Add:


----------



## Sangre Latina

April 5, 2013 Friday - 7pm-11pm Johnny's Diner Family Car Nights Host: Viejitos at Johnny's Diner & Creamery 108 E. 11th St. Tracy Ca. :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

64Rag said:


> Please add the Woodland Super Show and Concert on September 28th. This will be a Saturday night show like last year. More details to come at the end of this week.


 ill be there


----------



## BlvdBombs

*Blvd BombS Events*

Just a quick note to say thank you for your topic!

Blvd BombS is celebrating our 5th Anniversary on Saturday, April 27, 2013 at the Bold Knight on First Street in San Jose at 3 PM.










Blvd BombS Fundraiser & Car Show on September 14, 2013 and celebrating September 16th Independence.

Blvd BombS Toy Drive on November 9, 2013










Flyers coming soon!

Thank you!


----------



## one4SJ

Celebrate cinco de mayo with a potluck BBQ with Luxurious c.c. with family and friends 
come out enjoy the sun so shine up the rides spaces limited there will be a jumper for kids 
this is a family event so leave the B/S at home thank you. for more info contact Eric 408-509-8901
sunday may5 2013 at noon at RAYMOND BERNAL JR MEMORIAL PARK Hedding & 7th 320 e hedding:h5:


----------



## DestinationCC




----------



## moreno54

Add this show to the list.


----------



## toralez51

ttt


----------



## knightbandit88

New video for this year 2013 Filmed/Edited by "JLLP"





Share/Comment/Sub


----------



## knightbandit88

_*New videos by "JLLP" Here's the Streetlow Magazine Salinas Car Show 2013 Videos..Enjoy*_:thumbsup:


----------



## D&A

Can you add :
James Lick Booster Club 1st Annual Car Show
57 N. White Rd.
San Jose, Ca. 95127

Sat. May 18, 2013
11a.m. - 4 p.m. 
Flyer soon thanks..


----------



## knightbandit88

:thumbsup:


D&A said:


> Can you add :
> James Lick Booster Club 1st Annual Car Show
> 57 N. White Rd.
> San Jose, Ca. 95127
> 
> Sat. May 18, 2013
> 11a.m. - 4 p.m.
> Flyer soon thanks..


----------



## knightbandit88

:thumbsup:

Check out my facebook page with upcoming flyers photo album

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jimmy...82?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## orta63

:thumbsup:


SINFUL1 said:


> *NOR CAL EVENTS LIST 2013
> 
> TRYING TO GET A JUMP ON 2013 EVENTS EARLY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE DATES SET OR IN THE WORKS POST EM UP!
> THIS LIST IS FOR NOR CAL, BAY AREA, TRI-VALLEY, CENTRAL VALLEY, etc..... 408, 650, 510, 415, 209, 707, 925, 916, 530, 831*
> 
> ((((DO NOT COPY&PASTE THIS LIST ONTO THE TOPIC PAGES. I UPDATE THE FIRST PAGE AS THE INFO COMES IN.))))
> 
> *****UPDATED DAILY***(as of 3/23)****
> *
> 
> *_*MARCH
> *_
> 
> 
> *3/30 ISLANDERS C.C. & SALVATION ARMY of PETALUMA 1st ANNUAL CAR & BIKE SHOW....PETALUMA
> **(721 S.McDowell blvd. 8am-3pm) *
> 
> *3/30 CESAR E. CHAVES DAY GET TOGETHER WITH FAMILIA.................................................GILROY
> (East Side Park, 7700 Murray Ave.)*
> 
> *3/30 CERES DRIVE IN FUNDRAISER CAR WASH ................................................................CERES
> (1651 Whitmore ave. 10am to 4pm)
> 
> 
> APRIL*
> 
> 4/7 IMPALAS MAGAZINE WEST COAST CRUISIN TOUR.............................................................................................................FRESNO
> ( @Holmes Playground 212 1st St.)
> 
> 4/14 LAYMLOW OPENING SEASON PICNIC..............................................................................................................................EPA
> (@Jack Farrell park, on Fordham st.)
> 
> 4/21 DERRICK WARD MEMORIAL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW.........................................................................................................BRISBANE
> (Brisbane Marina 400 Sierra PT Parkway, 9am to 4pm) SUNDAY
> 
> 4/21 TRAFFIC NORCAL C.C. 2nd ANNUAL FUNDRAISER FOR DELTA PIRATES BASEBALL....................................................................BRENTWOOD
> ( 6361 Lone Tree Way)
> 
> 4/21 AZTECAS C.C. LEE MIDDLE SCHOOL SHOW& SHINE FUNDRAISER.........................................................................................WOODLAND
> (520 West st. $25 for cars & trucks, $15 motorcycles, $10 bicycles)
> 
> 4/27 BOMBS UNITED 7 ANNUAL PICNIC...................................................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (@History Park , 7-4PM.20.00 CAR 5.00 PERSON WALK IN LIVE MUSIC OLDIES FREE BBQ.VENDOR CALL.408-849-6484 GEORGE)SATURDAY
> 
> 4/28 WATSONVILLE RIDERS C.C. CAR SHOW FUNDRAISER ......................................................................................................WATSONVILLE
> (Watsonville Fairgrounds. (santa cruz county fairgrounds)
> _*
> MAY
> *_5/4 OLD ILLUSIONS CAR CLUB CINCO DE MAYO WEEKEND CARSHOW..........................................................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Elks Lodge#6 6446 Florin rd.)
> 
> 5/5 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo cruise hosted by: Carnales Customs Car Club................................................................................SAN FRANCISCO
> (meet up time 2:30pm location: Mission St & Trumbull St on the silver bridge (280 over pass) SUNDAY
> 
> 5/11 LUXURIOUS CC & CERES FLEA MARKET CAR/BIKE SHOW AND HOP .......................................................................................CERES
> (1651 E.Whitmore ave. )
> *topic link:* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ke-hop-show-may-11th-2013-a.html#post16460057
> 
> 5/18 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 5th ANNUAL BBQ........................................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (@Lake Cunningham Ruby Creek site)
> 
> 5/25 PADRINOS CC CAR SHOW.............................................................................................................................................CONCORD
> (@ Ygnacio Valley High School, 755 Oak Grove blvd)
> 
> 5/26 SOCIOS 11th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...................................................................................................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Consumnes River College) SUNDAY
> *topic link:* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/355169-___socios-11th-annual-car-show___.html
> 
> 
> _*
> JUNE*_
> 6/9 DEVOTION CC 16th ANNUAL CARSHOW..............................................................................................................................SACRAMENTO
> (Natomas High School) SUNDAY
> 
> *6/9 WICKED RIDAZ CC 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW....................................................................?TURLOCK?
> (TBA)*SUNDAY*
> topic link: *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...2nd-annual-carshow-concert-june-9-2013-a.html
> 
> *6/15 SINFUL PLEASURES CC & WEST VALLEY MALL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND CAR SHOW...............................................................TRACY
> (@ west Valley Mall in front of Main entrance. Pre REG AVAIL) *SATURDAY*
> topic link: *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...hers-day-weekend-carshow-tracy-ca-2013-a.html
> 
> 6/22 BAYAREA SHOWDOWN hosted by LUXURIOUS CC & SHOWSTOPPERS......................................................................................ANTIOCH
> (@Antioch Fairgrounds)
> 
> 6/23 NOR CAL RIDAHZ 9th ANNUAL CAR SHOW..........................................................................................................................STOCKTON
> (@Oak Grove Regional park, off 8mile rd. & I5 freeway)
> 
> 6/29 7th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNIC........................................................................................................................................TURLOCK
> (@Donnelly Park_)
> _
> *
> 
> JULY**
> *7/6 408 RYDERS's CC ANNUAL BBQ............................................................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (@Lake Cunningham, Ruby Creek site) SATURDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 7/13 NEW STYLE CC & IMPALAS CC 16th ANNUAL FUN in the SUN.................................*(TBA)*
> 
> 7/14 Sams Super Burger & MSL Productions Toy Drive................................................................................................................SAN LORENZO
> (@Sams Super Burgers 18401 Hesperian blvd.) SUNDAY
> 
> 7/20 SANGRE LATINA CC ANNUAL PICNIC....................................................................................................................................STOCKTON
> (Oak Grove Regional park, 8 mile rd. exit off I5) SATURDAY
> *topic link:* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ngre-latina-stockton-picnic.html#post16332817
> 
> 7/20 PADRINOS CC & EXCANDALOW CC 3rd ANNUAL CARNITAS FEST..............................*(TBA)*
> 
> 7/21 STREETLOW MAGAZINE CARSHOW.....................................................................................................................................WOODLAND
> (Yolo County Fairgrounds)
> 7/27 SAN JOSE CRUISE NIGHT...................................................................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> () SATURDAY
> 
> *
> AUGUST*
> 8/3 BOMB*DRIFTERS 3rd annual BBQ ....................................................................*(TBA)*
> 
> 8/16 FEARNONE C.C. SHOW & SHINE .....................................................................*(TBA)*
> 
> 8/25 STREETLOW MAGAZINE CARSHOW.............................................................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (Evergreen College)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SEPTEMBER*
> 9/1 FAMILY FIRST CARCLUB 3rd ANNUAL CAR SHOW....................................................................................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Southgate plaza, corner of Florin rd. & Franklin) SUNDAY
> 
> 9/14 San Francisco Lowrider Council 2nd Annual Lowrider Cruise.....................................................................................................SAN FRANCISCO
> (3pm meet up on Mission St bridge and Trumbull St. Then cruise Mission St to 24th, then cruise to Fishermans Warf.)SATURDAY
> 
> 9/14 Blvd BombS Car Show & Fundraiser......................................................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (Berryessa Flea Market)SAN JOSE
> *
> NOVEMBER*
> 11/3 BOMB*DRIFTERZ 3rd annual BBQ ...........................................................*(TBA)*
> 
> 11/9 Blvd BombS Toy Drive......................................................................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (Berryessa Flea Market)
> 
> 11/16 UNTOUCHABLES C.C. 7th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.....................................................................................................................PITTSBURG
> (TBA)
> 
> 
> 11/23 USO CC & VIEJITOS CC 11th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE................................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (_@ family life Christian center 801 hellyer ave)
> _
> 11/30 BOMB*DRIFTERZ Toy drive.................................................................*(TBA)*
> 
> 
> _*DECEMBER*_
> 
> OUT OF AREA EVENTS
> 
> _*ADVERTISEMENTS*_
> 
> *DJ's & ENTERTAINMENT*
> 
> *THE CHOLO DJ*--Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike
> 
> 
> *~DJ.REMINISCE~*
> “MUSIC SATISFACTION FOR ANY OCCASION” With Over a Decade of Experience DJing in all venues, Got all the “RARE FUNK & RARE OLDIES”
> 209-642-5868 [email protected]_
> 
> *FOOD & CATERING*
> 
> MEXICAN FOOD by EL BOCA--NO PARTY TOO SMALL OR TOO BIG.
> ****SPECIAL PRICE FOR CAR CLUBS****
> For more info call Eduardo at (209)610-6316
> _


----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj for your car show. Call for date availability and pricing..323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## SOFTIN




----------



## SJCC_MECHA

April 20 Car Show at San Jose City College to raise money for student scholarships. 4th annual. [email protected] on facebook and gmail. Move in time 7am-9:30am show starts at 10am. Plaques and prizes for winners of contests and best of show. The Chicano Movement of Aztlan.


----------



## H0PSH0P




----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## Sangre Latina

Lets all help out and Keep this thread updated with any info. That you may have so we can all represent the lowrider community and have a great year at having a goodtime with family and friends. Here is some more info Brandon for 2013 hope it helps out TTT :thumbsup:


June:


June 15, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? 20th Annual Back to Graffiti at the Fruit Yard Classic Car Show on Yosemite Modesto Ca.

June 15, 2013 Saturday - 10am-4pm 2nd Annual Sinful Pleasures C.C. Fathers Day Carshow at West Valley Mall 3200 N. Naglee Rd. Tracy Ca.

June 22, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? 2nd Annual Bay Area Show Down host: Luxurious & Showstopperz C.C. At Antioch Fairgrounds Antioch Ca.

June 22, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Favorite Rides Car Show in Downtown Riverbank Riverbank Ca.

June 23, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? 9th Annual Nor Cal Ridahz Car Show & Hop Oak Grove Park Stockton CA. 

June 23, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Streetlow Magazine Tour & Greenspan's South Gate Show Los Angeles Ca. 

June 29, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? 7th Annual Layitlow picnic bring your own BBQ Donnelly Park, Turlock Ca 

June 29, 2013 Saturday - 10am-? Kings By The Bay Car Show Host: Style Kings C.C. At Cal State Hayward 25800 Carlos Bee Blvd. Hayward Ca.

June 30, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Impalas Mag. West Coast Cruisin Tour at Cricket Wireless Amphitheatre 2050 Entertainment Cir. Chula Vista Ca. 


July:


July 6, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Annual BBQ 408 Ryder's C.C. at Lake Cunningham, Ruby Creek Site San Jose Ca.

July 13, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Impalas (Modesto) & New Style C.C. Fun in the Sun BBQ Modesto Ca. (Location: TBA)

July 13, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Sams Super Burger & MSL Productions Toy Drive at Sams Super Burgers 18401 Hesperian Blvd San Lorenzo Ca. 

July 14, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Torres Empire Los Angeles Suoer Show L.A. Convention Center For more info please call TIM "The Peoples Choice" 214-356-0352 Los Angeles Ca.

July 20, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? 3rd annual Carnitas Fest Host Padrinos & Excandalow C.C. Ca. (Location: TBA)

July 20, 2013 Saturday - 10:30am-5pm Sangre Latina C.C. of Stockton Picnic at Oak Grove Regional Park Stockton Ca.

July 21, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Streetlow Magazine Tour at Yolo County Fairgrounds 1125 East St. Woodland Ca. 

July 27, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Budwiesers Summer Series Tour Hanford fairgrounds! Rey De Reyes Car Show! Hanford Ca.

July 27, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? San Jose Cruise Night in San Jose Ca.


August:


Aug 4, 2013 Saturday - 11am-4pm 5th Annual Lowriders in The Park Car Show Mooney Grove Park Visalia Ca.

Aug. 10, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Lowrider Magazine Sanctioned Show Main Street Showdown - Espanola, New Mexico

Aug 11, 2013 Sunday - 10am-?pm Traffic Nor Cal & Majestics Can Cal Picnic Bring your own BBQ at Mooney Grove Park Visalia Ca. 

Aug 18, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Fearnone C.C. Show And Shine Sacramento Ca. (Location: TBA)

Aug 24, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Budweiser 2nd Annual Super Show Tulare Ca. 

Aug 25, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Impalas Mag. West Coast Cruisin Tour Santa Maria Ca.

Aug 25, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Streetlow Magazine Tour at Evergreen College San jose Ca.

Aug 25, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Car Show & Concert at Memorial Park 1416 C St. Llivingston Ca. 


September:


Sept. 1, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? 3rd Annual Family First C.C. Car Show at Southgate Plaza Florin Rd. & Franklin Blvd. Sacramento Ca. 

Sept. 1, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Annual BBQ Frisco's Finest Car and Bike Club Location: TBA Ca.

Sept. 14, 2013 Saturday - 3pm-? 2nd Annual Lowrider Cruise host: San Francisco Lowrider Council (meet up on Mission St bridge and Trumbull St. Then cruise Mission St to 24th to Fishermans Warf San Francisco Ca.

Sept. 14, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Budwiesers Summer Series Tour Si Se Puede Car Show! (Location:TBA) 

Sept. 21, 2013 Saturday - Time: 6pm - 12am UntouchableS C.C. 15th Anniv. Dinner & Dance at A.L.E.S. Hall 3110 West Lane Stockton Ca.

Sept. 28, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Woodland Super Show and Concert Night Car Show Location: TBA Woodland CA.


October:


Oct. 13, Sunday - Time: ? Lowrider Magazine's Las Vegas Super Show Cashman Center Las Vegas, Nevada 

Oct. 19, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Budwiesers Summer Series Tour Delano Ca. (Location: TBA)

Oct. 27, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Impalas Mag. West Coast Cruisin Tour Super Show San Jose Ca. (Location: TBA)


November:


Nov. 2, 2013 Saturday - 11am-5pm Bomb*Drifterz 1st Turkey Drive for those in need at Roosevelt Park San Jose Ca.

Nov. 3, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? 3rd Annual BBQ Host: Bomb*Drifterz (Location: TBA)

Nov. 9, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Blvd BombS Toy Drive at Berryessa Flea Market 1590 Berryessa Rd. San Jose Ca.

Nov. 16, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Untouchables c.c. 7Th Annual Toy Drive Pittsburg Ca. (Location: TBA)

Nov. 23, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? 11th Annual Toy Drive USO & Viejitos C.C. at Family Life Christian Center 801 Hellyer Ave San Jose Ca.


December:


Dec. 1, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? 8th Annual Toy Drive Get Together for the Kids host Sangre Latina C.C. Modesto Ca. (Location:TBA)


Special Events: 

Starts: March 1, 2013 Fridays - 5pm-10pm Oakland Cruise Nights First Friday of Every Month Host: Royal Jokers C.C. & Giant Burgers 22nd & Telegraph Oakland Ca.

Starts: March 9, 2013 Saturdays - 5pm-? Niles Cruise Nights Every 2nd Saturday of Every Month Host: Old Memories & The Bomb Shop at Niles Depot Museum 37592 B Niles Blvd Fremont Ca. 

Starts: March 24, 2013 Sunday - 12pm-? Car Club Get Togethers at the Park Starting March 24 and every Two weeks after that at Smyrna Park on Moffet and Fowler Rd. in Ceres. 

March TBA, 2013 Fridays - 6:30pm-11:30pm Modesto Sonics Every Pinche Friday Host: Wicked Ridaz C.C. at Sonics Corner of McHenry Ave & E. Orangeburg Ave Modesto Ca. 

More Fridays TBA April 5, 2013 Friday - 7pm-11pm Johnny's Diner Family Car Nights Host: Viejitos at Johnny's Diner & Creamery 108 E. 11th St. Tracy Ca.

Starts: May 3, 2013 Starts 1st Friday' of every month until October at Sonics chill nights 10354 Trinity Pkwy in Stockton Ca

July 13, 2013 Saturday - 9am-5pm Viejitos C.C. Members Cars Only Event Car Show Spectators & Venders Welcomed at Clarion Inn 1612 Sisk Rd. Modesto Ca.


----------



## ralph9577

*SONIC CHILL NIGHT'S IMPALAS STOCKTON CHAPTER MAY-OCT 2013*

*IMPALAS STOCKTON CHAPTER
"SONIC CHILL NIGHT'S"
It's that time of year again! Shine your rides!
Bring your family out for a fun filled night.
Every 1st friday of the month May-Oct 2013
Sonic Drive-In 10354 Trinity Pkwy Stockton, CA 95219
off 8Mile Rd & Hwy I5
*
*Dates*
*May 3rd
June 7th
July 5th
Aug 2nd
Sep 6th
Oct 4th*​


----------



## Oso64




----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## Robert84




----------



## 68niou1




----------



## SJDEUCE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/363692-east-side-riders-cinco-de-mayo-bbq.html


----------



## ralph9577

*** "SONIC CHILL NIGHT'S" IMPALAS STOCKTON CHAPTER MAY-OCT 2013 ***

**PLEASE ADD*
IMPALAS STOCKTON CHAPTER
"SONIC CHILL NIGHT'S"
It's that time of year again! Shine your rides!
Bring your family out for a fun filled night.
Every 1st friday of the month May-Oct 2013
Sonic Drive-In 10354 Trinity Pkwy Stockton, CA 95219
off 8Mile Rd & Hwy I5
*
*Dates*
*May 3rd
June 7th
July 5th
Aug 2nd
Sep 6th
Oct 4th*​


----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## toralez51

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## moreno54

moreno54 said:


> Add this show to the list.
> View attachment 629875


TTT!!


----------



## lowriv1972




----------



## [email protected]

2013 Impala aNd Caprice Showcase & Fundraiser - August 3rd - Downtown Sacramento, CA


----------



## toralez51

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## knightbandit88

:thumbsup:


----------



## Comadre

Compadres Bomb Club 2nd Annual Dinner & Dance November 2, 2013. For tickets see any Compadres member or contact Adam Madrigal at (916) 956-0245. 

Music by: Solsa Enertainment


----------



## JohnnyGuam




----------



## jose510ss

lowriv1972 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac1

TTT...I had to search for this


----------



## knightbandit88

_*TO THE TOP!!*__*:thumbsup:*_


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## 209impala




----------



## SINFUL1

D&A said:


> Can you add :
> James Lick Booster Club 1st Annual Car Show
> 57 N. White Rd.
> San Jose, Ca. 95127
> 
> Sat. May 18, 2013
> 11a.m. - 4 p.m.
> Flyer soon thanks..


*ADDED*



H0PSH0P said:


>


*ADDED*



Ralph B presents said:


>


*ADDED*



Oso64 said:


> View attachment 633403


*ADDED*



[email protected] said:


> 2013 Impala aNd Caprice Showcase & Fundraiser - August 3rd - Downtown Sacramento, CA


*ADDED*



Comadre said:


> Compadres Bomb Club 2nd Annual Dinner & Dance November 2, 2013. For tickets see any Compadres member or contact Adam Madrigal at (916) 956-0245.
> 
> Music by: Solsa Enertainment


*ADDED*



JohnnyGuam said:


>


*ADDED*



209impala said:


>


*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1

64Rag said:


>


*ADDED*


----------



## knightbandit88

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1

*8/18* FEARNONE C.C. SHOW & SHINE .....................................................................................................................................SACRAMENTO
(@Shop Smart. 7660 Stockton Blvd, 95823)
*topic link**: *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/357838-fearnone-c-c.html

*U**PDATED INFO*


----------



## SINFUL1

BEEN PLAYIN CATCH UP ON A LOT OF THESE EVENTS. I ADDED SOME MORE TO THE LIST, AND I ALSO ADDED TOPIC LINKS TO MOST OF THE EVENTS


----------



## SINFUL1

_*TTT*__*​*_


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:64


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

can you add are link to ours Thanks :thumbsup:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/360198-family-first-3rd-annual-car-show.html


----------



## knightbandit88

_* Aztec Creations C.C. 5th Year Annual Anniversary BBQ*_..Click on the link to view the photo of the bbq*SHARE/COMMENT/LIKE*
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741840.118054378306882&type=1&l=3cf43a5013

_*"Jimmy"*_


----------



## calbombas

*IMPALAS UNITED PICNIC 10 20-2013*

IMPALAS UNITED FIRST ANNUAL PICNIC OCT.20 2013 @ THE SAN JOSE HISTORY PARK1650 SENTER ROAD SAN JOSE CA. VENDORS CALL GEORGE 408 849 6484 OR ANY QUESTIONS REGARDING EVENT CALL JIMMY 408 206 1467 OR KIKI 209 595 1435FOR DETAILS 25.00 PER IMPALA ANY YEAR. 5.00 TO THE PUBLIC.VENDOR BOOTHS 75.00 - 100.00.CALL 408 849 6484


----------



## knightbandit88

_*New video by "Jimmy's Low Low Production"





*_


----------



## ~esjmami~

20TH BOULEVARD NIGHTS IN SAN JOSE, SATURDAY AUGUST 24TH 9PM


STORY & WHITE RD.


----------



## ncridahz

Date change ....Nor Cal Ridahz car show has been moved to Aug. 4th OakGrove Park Stockton CA.


----------



## Robert84




----------



## djmikethecholodj




----------



## 66ragtop

66ragtop said:


> Friscos's Finest Car and Bike Club hosting free annual BBQ Picnic Sept 1st 2013 location to be determined.
> 
> Also, we will be hosting our annual Toy drive November 30th 2013 location to be determined.


Not sure why but I don't see our events up on the list. Am I missing it?


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

ARE FACEBOOK EVENT LINK FOR ARE SHOW MAKE SURE TO PASS IT ON AND INVITE ALL YOUR FRIENDS 

https://www.facebook.com/events/376230319149551/


----------



## H0PSH0P




----------



## 209impala




----------



## eastbay_drop

Life's Finest 2nd annual car show August 25th at Ohlone college in Fremont


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

~esjmami~ said:


> 20TH BOULEVARD NIGHTS IN SAN JOSE, SATURDAY AUGUST 24TH 9PM
> 
> 
> STORY & WHITE RD.


 TTT CANT WAIT FOR SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS LOTS AND LOTS OF CRUISING AND GOOD TIMES LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## 66ragtop

SINFUL1 said:


> *NOR CAL EVENTS LIST 2013
> 
> TRYING TO GET A JUMP ON 2013 EVENTS EARLY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE DATES SET OR IN THE WORKS POST EM UP!
> THIS LIST IS FOR NOR CAL, BAY AREA, TRI-VALLEY, CENTRAL VALLEY, etc..... 408, 650, 510, 415, 209, 707, 925, 916, 530, 831*
> 
> ((((DO NOT COPY&PASTE THIS LIST ONTO THE TOPIC PAGES. I UPDATE THE FIRST PAGE AS THE INFO COMES IN.))))
> 
> *****UPDATED DAILY***(as of 5/23)****
> *
> 
> **
> *_*
> MAY
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5/25 PADRINOS CC CAR SHOW...............................................CONCORD
> (@ Ygnacio Valley High School, 755 Oak Grove blvd)*
> *topic link**:* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/360410-padrinos-cc-car-show-may-25th-2013-a.html
> 
> *5/26 SOCIOS 11th ANNUAL CAR SHOW..................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Consumnes River College)* SUNDAY
> *topic link:* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/355169-___socios-11th-annual-car-show___.html
> 
> 
> _*
> JUNE*_
> *6/1* VIEJITOS EASTBAY Chpt. SHOW at the RACK.................................................................................................................FREMONT
> (@Saddle Rack 42011 Bosscell road 94538. REG car $20 bike&peddle car $10)
> *topic link**: *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...t-bay-presents-show-rack-june-1st-2013-a.html
> *
> 6/1* INKING IN THE VALLEY CARSHOW hosted by IMPALAS CC..................................................................................................MODESTO
> (@Modesto Centre Plaza 1000 L street 95354)
> *topic link**: *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/363205-inking-valley-tattoo-convention-car-show-june-1st-2nd.html
> 
> *6/2* STREETLOW CAR SHOW ..............................................................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (Evergreen Valley College 3095 Yerba Buena rd.)
> *topic link**:* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...how-june-2-2013-evergreen-valley-college.html
> 
> *6/9* DEVOTION CC 16th ANNUAL CARSHOW..........................................................................................................................SACRAMENTO
> (Natomas High School) SUNDAY
> 
> *6/15 SINFUL PLEASURES CC & WEST VALLEY MALL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND CAR SHOW...............................................................TRACY
> (@ west Valley Mall in front of Main entrance. Pre REG AVAIL) *SATURDAY*
> topic link: *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...hers-day-weekend-carshow-tracy-ca-2013-a.html
> 
> *6/15* ISLANDERS CC 2nd ANNUAL CARSHOW FUNDRAISER.............................................................................................................NAPA
> (Crosswalk community church 2590 First street)
> *topic link**:*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...car-show-fundraiser-june-15-2013-napa-ca.html
> 
> *6/22* BAYAREA SHOWDOWN hosted by LUXURIOUS CC & SHOWSTOPPERS......................................................................................ANTIOCH
> (@Antioch Fairgrounds)
> *topic link**:* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...z-2nd-annual-bay-area-showdown-june-22-a.html
> 
> 
> *6/29* 7th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNIC........................................................................................................................................TURLOCK
> (@Donnelly Park_)
> _*topic link**:* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ayitlow-picnic-saturday-june-29th-2013-a.html
> *
> 
> JULY**
> *7/6 408 RYDERS's CC 3rd ANNUAL BBQ............................................................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (@Lake Cunningham, Ruby Creek site) SATURDAY
> *topic link**: *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-club-annual-family-friends-backyard-bbq.html
> 
> 
> 7/13 NEW STYLE CC & IMPALAS CC 16th ANNUAL FUN in the SUN.................................*(TBA)*
> 
> 7/14 Sams Super Burger & MSL Productions Toy Drive................................................................................................................SAN LORENZO
> (@Sams Super Burgers 18401 Hesperian blvd.) SUNDAY
> 
> 7/20 SANGRE LATINA CC ANNUAL PICNIC....................................................................................................................................STOCKTON
> (Oak Grove Regional park, 8 mile rd. exit off I5) SATURDAY
> *topic link:* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ngre-latina-stockton-picnic.html#post16332817
> 
> 7/20 PADRINOS CC & EXCANDALOW CC 3rd ANNUAL CARNITAS FEST..............................*(TBA)*
> 
> 7/21 STREETLOW MAGAZINE CARSHOW.....................................................................................................................................WOODLAND
> (Yolo County Fairgrounds)
> 7/27 SAN JOSE CRUISE NIGHT...................................................................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> () SATURDAY
> 
> *
> AUGUST*
> *8/3* BOMB*DRIFTERS 3rd annual BBQ ....................................................................*(TBA)*
> 
> *8/3* 25013 IMPALA & CAPRICE SHOWCASE FUNDRAISER..............................................................................................................SACRAMENTO
> 
> *8/4* NOR CAL RIDAHZ 9th ANNUAL CAR SHOW..........................................................................................................................STOCKTON
> (@Oak Grove Regional park, off 8mile rd. & I5 freeway)
> 
> *8/18* FEARNONE C.C. SHOW & SHINE .....................................................................................................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Shop Smart. 7660 Stockton Blvd, 95823)
> *topic link**: *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/357838-fearnone-c-c.html
> 
> *8/24* LOW CREATIONS CC 3rd ANNUAL GET TOGETHER..............................................................................................................SAN FRANCISCO
> (@Bonanza restaurant 16 Toland street 94124)
> *topic link**: * http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...eations-car-club-3rd-annual-get-together.html
> 
> *8/25* STREETLOW MAGAZINE CARSHOW......................................................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (Evergreen College)
> 
> *8/31* FEDERATION CC 4th ANNUAL BBQ......................................................................................................................................LODI
> (@Micke grove park 11793 Micke Grove rd. 95240)
> *topic link: *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/363732-federation-c-c-4th-annual-bbq.html
> 
> 
> *SEPTEMBER*
> 9/1 FAMILY FIRST CARCLUB 3rd ANNUAL CAR SHOW....................................................................................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Southgate plaza, corner of Florin rd. & Franklin) SUNDAY
> *topic link**: *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/360198-family-first-3rd-annual-car-show.html
> 
> 9/14 San Francisco Lowrider Council 2nd Annual Lowrider Cruise.....................................................................................................SAN FRANCISCO
> (3pm meet up on Mission St bridge and Trumbull St. Then cruise Mission St to 24th, then cruise to Fishermans Warf.)SATURDAY
> 
> 9/14 Blvd BombS Car Show & Fundraiser......................................................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (Berryessa Flea Market)SAN JOSE
> 
> 9/21 UNTOUCHABLES CC 15th ANNIVERSARY DINNER & DANCE........................................................................................................STOCKTON
> (@American Legion Stewart Hall 3110 West ln. 95219 for info contact Oso 209-601-4591 or Fatboy 209-639-8678)
> *topic link**: *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/362903-untouchables-cc-anniversary-dinner.html
> 
> 9/28 TORRES EMPIRE CARSHOW ............................................................................................................................................WOODLAND
> (Yolo county fairgrounds 1250 E.Gum ave. )
> *topic link**: * http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/364420-woodland-california-torres-empire-show.html
> *
> NOVEMBER*
> 11/2 COMPADRES BOMB CLUB 2nd ANNUAL DINNER & DANCE..........................................................................................................SACRAMENTO
> (For tickets and info see any Compadres member or contact Adam Madrigal at (916) 956-0245.)
> 
> 11/3 BOMB*DRIFTERZ 3rd annual BBQ ...........................................................*(TBA)*
> 
> 11/9 Blvd BombS Toy Drive......................................................................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (Berryessa Flea Market)
> 
> 11/16 UNTOUCHABLES C.C. 7th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.....................................................................................................................PITTSBURG
> (TBA)
> 
> 
> 11/23 USO CC & VIEJITOS CC 11th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE................................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (_@ family life Christian center 801 hellyer ave)
> _
> 11/30 BOMB*DRIFTERZ Toy drive.................................................................*(TBA)*
> 
> 
> _*DECEMBER*_
> 
> OUT OF AREA EVENTS
> *8/23-25 BUDWEISER'S 2nd ANNUAL SUPERSHOW.................................................................................................................TULARE*
> *topic link: *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/362411-budweiser-summer-series-2013-corona-extra-modelo-especial.html
> _*
> ADVERTISEMENTS*_
> 
> *DJ's & ENTERTAINMENT*
> 
> *THE CHOLO DJ*--Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike
> 
> 
> *~DJ.REMINISCE~*
> “MUSIC SATISFACTION FOR ANY OCCASION” With Over a Decade of Experience DJing in all venues, Got all the “RARE FUNK & RARE OLDIES”
> 209-642-5868 [email protected]_
> 
> *FOOD & CATERING*
> 
> MEXICAN FOOD by EL BOCA--NO PARTY TOO SMALL OR TOO BIG.
> ****SPECIAL PRICE FOR CAR CLUBS****
> For more info call Eduardo at (209)610-6316
> _


Update Friscos Finest Events PLEASE


----------



## SINFUL1

66ragtop said:


> Update Friscos Finest Events PLEASE


*DONE*


----------



## SINFUL1

eastbay_drop said:


> Life's Finest 2nd annual car show August 25th at Ohlone college in Fremont


*ADDED*


----------



## 66ragtop

SINFUL1 said:


> *DONE*


Thank you.....TTT


----------



## calbombas

IMPALAS UNITED PICNIC @ THE SAN JOSE HISTORY PARK 10-20-2013 ALL YEARS INVITED 25.00 A CAR .FREE BBQ 5.00 TO PUBLIC VENDOR INFO CALL 408 -849 -6484 ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOMED TO THE IMPALA FEAST AND THIS WILL BE A THROW BACK TO THE OLD SAN JOSE DAYS. PURO OLDIES ALL DAY LONG SITTING IN THE PARK WITH YOUR HYNA AND HOMEBOYS....ANY OTHER EVENT INFO CALL 408 -206 -1467 OR 209 - 595 - 1435.


----------



## Big Happy Sunday Souldies

*Impalas United 2013 & Bombs United 2014*


----------



## als54wagon

*BomB*DrifterZ 3rd annual BBQ @ Cunningham Park @ the Silver Creek Side from 11 to 5 on August 3rd..............

On November 3rd BomB*DrifterZ is having their 1st Turkey Drive for the need........(TBA)

*


----------



## MOFOA

*TTT*


----------



## SINFUL1

*TOPIC LINK:* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...hers-day-weekend-carshow-tracy-ca-2013-a.html


----------



## sjshows

*Sat. June 15*


----------



## ncridahz

8th annual Nor Cal Ridahz CC car show and car hop


----------



## calbombas

QVO COME CHECK OUT THE IMPALA SHOWDOWN. THIS EVENT IS FOR THE PUBLIC AND ANY IMPALA NEW OLD PRIMERED SHOW CAR OR PARTS CAR.


Big Happy Sunday Souldies said:


> View attachment 652563
> View attachment 652564


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:dunno: any1 else hear bout a jr diabetes fundraiser car show this saturday at history park?


saw that it is co sponsored by vielitos, but i hadnt heard anything. seems like a good cause. lets make this happen and help raise some $$$$$


please post on the calendar


----------



## norcal kg

I want to know if anybody in the 916 wants to get a drive-inn movies night together?


----------



## SINFUL1

calbombas said:


> IMPALAS UNITED PICNIC @ THE SAN JOSE HISTORY PARK 10-20-2013 ALL YEARS INVITED 25.00 A CAR .FREE BBQ 5.00 TO PUBLIC VENDOR INFO CALL 408 -849 -6484 ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOMED TO THE IMPALA FEAST AND THIS WILL BE A THROW BACK TO THE OLD SAN JOSE DAYS. PURO OLDIES ALL DAY LONG SITTING IN THE PARK WITH YOUR HYNA AND HOMEBOYS....ANY OTHER EVENT INFO CALL 408 -206 -1467 OR 209 - 595 - 1435.





als54wagon said:


> *BomB*DrifterZ 3rd annual BBQ @ Cunningham Park @ the Silver Creek Side from 11 to 5 on August 3rd..............
> 
> On November 3rd BomB*DrifterZ is having their 1st Turkey Drive for the need........(TBA)
> 
> *


*UPDATED*



sjshows said:


> *Sat. June 15*
> View attachment 655666


*ADDED*



poppa68_KI_4life said:


> :dunno: any1 else hear bout a jr diabetes fundraiser car show this saturday at history park?
> 
> 
> saw that it is co sponsored by vielitos, but i hadnt heard anything. seems like a good cause. lets make this happen and help raise some $$$$$
> 
> 
> please post on the calendar


*I JUST HEARD BOUT IT JUST NOW*:dunno:


----------



## SINFUL1

*TTT*


----------



## MR.ELCO78

TTT


----------



## lupe

july 20 PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOW CARNITAS FEST SAME LOCATION MARTINEZ WATERFRONT PARK ......THANKS SEE YOU THERE.........


----------



## norcal kg

Sacramento lets go to the drive ins.


----------



## eastbay_drop

August 25th in Fremont


----------



## fidecaddy

lupe said:


> july 20 PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOW CARNITAS FEST SAME LOCATION MARTINEZ WATERFRONT PARK ......THANKS SEE YOU THERE.........


Hell yeah STREETLIFE cc will be there


----------



## lupe

fidecaddy said:


> Hell yeah STREETLIFE cc will be there


Ay nos vemos


----------



## SINFUL1

_*TTT*_


----------



## SJRaider18

And what about blvd nights san jose aug 24?


----------



## Robert84




----------



## LURCH63

Robert84 said:


> View attachment 664243


----------



## H0PSH0P




----------



## SINFUL1

*​TTT*


----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## brn2hop




----------



## Sir Lexxx

_SAVE THE DATE JULY 20TH 2013. PADRINOS C.C. BRINGS YOU CARNITAS FEST #3 _


----------



## GUS 650

Q-VO homies...  Heres a preview of a DVD I worked hard to create n publish myself... All footage is from northern california sinful pleasures cc car show n luxurious cc n showstoppers car show got hop footage clean ass rides n bad ass jams...60 min long  Im selling them for $15 shipped comes in a DVD case sleeve and dvd label on the DVD...order them by emailing me at [email protected] n ill shoot u my paypal info... heres the link of the preview I posted on youtube, enjoy... Thanks! 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=v6Lvx9-aSCE



http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=v6Lvx9-aSCE


View attachment 665597



View attachment 665598


This is the back side of the DVD


----------



## freky78




----------



## lupe




----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1

*7/14 **Sams Super Burger & MSL Productions Toy DRIVE...(CANCELLED).....SAN LORENZO 
(@Sams Super Burgers 18401 Hesperian blvd.)**SATURDAY**

CANCELLED*


----------



## singlegate

whats up with the NEW STYLE and IMPALAS fun in the sun? location? time?


----------



## SJRaider18

July 12 4th street bowl cruise night presented by deadend magazine
Pre 1968 customs, lowriders,hot rods, & bikes welcome
1441 n. 4th street san jose, ca


----------



## GUS 650

singlegate said:


> whats up with the NEW STYLE and IMPALAS fun in the sun? location? time?


 for real...:dunno:


----------



## SERIOUS

Fun in the sun is tomarrow not sure on times tualomne river park


----------



## singlegate

SERIOUS said:


> Fun in the sun is tomarrow not sure on times tualomne river park


thanks bro!!!


----------



## SOFTIN




----------



## Sangre Latina

Updates to the front


----------



## lupe

Padrinos Carnitas Fest .....move in 8am till it fills up first come first serve ....we are serving breakfast for all the early birds...bring your folding chairs canopys plenty of room we get there at 6 am to start the Carnitas 900 pounds ...SATURDAY JULY 20......WATERFRONT PARK MARTINEZ CA....food will be served at Noon get there early....


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...asshouse-40k-original-miles.html#post16790081


----------



## big sleeps

Parliament will Hosting a car show please come down and support for a good Cause :thumbsup:


----------



## EL63VIVE

big sleeps said:


> Parliament will Hosting a car show please come down and support for a good Cause :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::cheesy: AUG 24 2013 :h5:


----------



## 62bird

is bay bombs still having their show on aug 17th?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

IMPALAS MAGAZINE WEST COAST CRUSIN TOUR SANTA MARIA CAR SHOW IS SUNDAY AUGUST 11TH [email protected] HAGERMAN SPORTS COMPLEX 3300 SKYWAY DR SANTA MARIA CA 93454 MOVE-IN DAY OF SHOW ONLY 6AM-10AM....IF ANY QUESTION PLEASE CALL US @(408)314-4686


----------



## orta63

BOMB*DRIFTERZ BBQ aug 3rd Cunningham park silver creek side in the big SJ 11-5:00


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Updated flyer..










contact [email protected] for more info.


----------



## knightbandit88

_*TTT*_


----------



## EL63VIVE




----------



## 1SEXY80

_*CARNALES UNIDOS "2013" Super Show



























*_


----------



## Coast One




----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj for your car show event or toy drive...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## SJRaider18

Show & shine, carshow n boxing event
victory outreach
Saturday aug. 10 carshow 8:00- 2:00 pm fights @2:00 pm
590 shawnee lane, san jose
Info: 408-578-0800


----------



## lrocky2003

TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL ARE COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY A LOWRIDER PICNIC IN THE PARK. SAVE THE DATE CUS IT'S GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. BEST RIDE IN THE PARK WILL GET $100 CASH. SO BRING OUT THE RIDES AND THE B.B.Q'S AND FAMILY AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME. KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME. 
TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY ONE OF THE BADEST PICNICS. GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY AT THE PARK. 








TTT










JUST SOME THINGS WE GOT FOR THE RAFFALE


----------



## 66ragtop

Here's the official flier. Please update our event. Thanks


----------



## SINFUL1

66ragtop said:


> Here's the official flier. Please update our event. Thanks


*UPDATED
*



lrocky2003 said:


> TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL ARE COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY A LOWRIDER PICNIC IN THE PARK. SAVE THE DATE CUS IT'S GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. BEST RIDE IN THE PARK WILL GET $100 CASH. SO BRING OUT THE RIDES AND THE B.B.Q'S AND FAMILY AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME. KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME.
> TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY ONE OF THE BADEST PICNICS. GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY AT THE PARK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST SOME THINGS WE GOT FOR THE RAFFALE


*ADDED
*



EL63VIVE said:


>


*ADDED*


----------



## elpinchesimer

*Hey there, I just want everyone know that the car show **Saturday, August 3rd is this weekend and I hope you can make it. I will still work that morning and Volunteer for the rest of the event. It will be at the San Joaquin Delta Flea Market in Stockton. We will still have a Dj and food there as well.... But the time is from 10am-6pm I hope you can come and invite your friends and family..... Bring in cars and bikes to compete or just for show to everyone.... They will not deny you. To compete it will be cars/trucks $20 and bikes and tricycles $10. You can come bring your cars to show for free at the car show.... Would anyone be interested in coming?*


----------



## sideshow60

Bay Bombs 9th annual show. Aug 17th @ Kennedy park in Union city ca.


----------



## EL MOOSE

66ragtop said:


> Here's the official flier. Please update our event. Thanks


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE

Sangre Latina said:


> here is our updated list as of 7/14/13 here you go Brandon so you can update 2013 list with anything missing
> 
> 
> July:
> 
> July 20, 2013 Saturday - 10:30am-5pm Sangre Latina C.C. of Stockton Picnic at Oak Grove Regional Park Stockton Ca.
> 
> July 20, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? 3rd Annual Carnitas Fest Host Padrinos C.C. 115 Tarantino Dr (at the Water Front). Martinez Ca.
> 
> July 21, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Streetlow Magazine Tour at Yolo County Fairgrounds 1125 East St. Woodland Ca.
> 
> July 27, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Budwiesers Summer Series Tour Hanford fairgrounds! Rey De Reyes Car Show! Hanford Ca.
> 
> July 27, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? San Jose Cruise Night in San Jose Ca.
> 
> 
> August:
> 
> 
> Aug 4, 2013 Sunday - 11am-4pm 8th Annual Car Show & Hop Norcahl Rydahz at Oak Grove Park Stockton Ca.
> 
> Aug 4, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? 1st Annual Madeiras Finest C.C. Car Show at Parkwood Shopping Center 12889 Hwy 145 Madeira Ca.
> 
> Aug 4, 2013 Sunday - 11am-4pm 5th Annual Lowriders in The Park Car Show Mooney Grove Park Visalia Ca.
> 
> Aug 6, 2013 Tuesday - Time: ? - Hot August Nights - Reno NV.
> 
> Aug 7, 2013 Wensday - Time: ? Hot August Nights - Reno NV.
> 
> Aug 8, 2013 Thursday - Time: ? Hot August Nights - Reno NV.
> 
> Aug 9, 2013 Friday - Time: ? Hot August Nights - Reno NV.
> 
> Aug 10 2013 Saturday -10am-3pm 8th Annual Family BBQ Impalas & Viejitos 1200 12th St. Sparks NV.
> 
> Aug. 10, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Lowrider Magazine Sanctioned Show Main Street Showdown - Espanola, New Mexico
> 
> Aug 10, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? - Hot August Nights - Reno NV.
> 
> Aug 11, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? - Hot August Nights - Reno NV.
> 
> Aug 11, 2013 Sunday - 10am-?pm Traffic Nor Cal & Majestics Can Cal Picnic Bring your own BBQ at Mooney Grove Park Visalia Ca.
> 
> Aug 16, 2013 Friday- 4:30pm-? Hot August Nights Car Show at The Health Center 1900 Coffee Road Modesto Ca.
> 
> Aug. 17, 2013 Saturday 3pm - 9pm Lowrider Magazine Hot Summer Night Car Show at Fresno Fairgrounds in Fresno Ca.
> 
> Aug 18, 2013 Sunday - 12pm-5pm Fearnone C.C. Show And Shine 7660 Stockton BLVD. Sacramento Ca.
> 
> Aug 24, 2013 Saturday - 9pm- ? 20th Annual Blvd Nights on Story & White Rd. San Jose Ca.
> 
> Aug 24, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Budweiser 2nd Annual Super Show Tulare Ca.
> 
> Aug 25, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Impalas Mag. West Coast Cruisin Tour Santa Maria Ca.
> 
> Aug 25, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Streetlow Magazine Tour at Evergreen College San jose Ca.
> 
> Aug 25, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Car Show & Concert at Memorial Park 1416 C St. Llivingston Ca.
> 
> Aug 25, 2013 Sunday - 11am-4pm 2nd Annual Lifes Finest C.C. Car Show at Ohlone College 43600 Mission Blvd.Fremont Ca.
> 
> Aug 31, 2013 Saturday - time: ? 4th Annual Federation C.C. BBQ at Micke Grove Park 11793 Micke Grove rd. Lodi Ca.
> 
> 
> September:
> 
> 
> Sept. 1, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? 3rd Annual Family First C.C. Car Show at Southgate Plaza Florin Rd. & Franklin Blvd. Sacramento Ca.
> 
> Sept. 1, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Annual BBQ Frisco's Finest Car and Bike Club Location: TBA Ca.
> 
> Sept. 14, 2013 Saturday - 3pm-? 2nd Annual Lowrider Cruise host: San Francisco Lowrider Council (meet up on Mission St bridge and Trumbull St. Then cruise Mission St to 24th to Fishermans Warf San Francisco Ca.
> 
> Sept. 14 2013 Blvd Bombs Car Show & Fundraiser at The Berryessa Flea Market San Jose Ca.
> 
> Sept. 14, 2013 Saturday - Independance Show Tracy Ca.
> 
> Sept. 14, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Budwiesers Summer Series Tour Si Se Puede Car Show! (Location:TBA)
> 
> Sept. 21, 2013 Saturday - Time: 6pm - 12am UntouchableS C.C. 15th Anniv. Dinner & Dance at A.L.E.S. Hall 3110 West Lane Stockton Ca.
> 
> Sept. 28, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? 7th Annual Super Show & Concert Night Car Show at the Fairgrounds Woodland CA.
> 
> 
> October:
> 
> 
> Oct. 13, Sunday - Time: ? Lowrider Magazine's Las Vegas Super Show Cashman Center Las Vegas, Nevada
> 
> Oct. 19, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Budwiesers Summer Series Tour Delano Ca. (Location: TBA)
> 
> Oct. 20, 2013 Sunday - 10am-4pm Impalas United 1st Annual Picnic at History Park 1650 Senter Rd. San Jose Ca.
> 
> Oct. 27, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Impalas Mag. West Coast Cruisin Tour Super Show San Jose Ca. (Location: TBA)
> 
> 
> November:
> 
> 
> Nov. 2, 2013 Saturday - 11am-5pm Bomb*Drifterz 1st Turkey Drive for those in need at Roosevelt Park San Jose Ca.
> 
> Nov. 3, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? 3rd Annual BBQ Host: Bomb*Drifterz (Location: TBA)
> 
> Nov. 9, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Blvd BombS Toy Drive at Berryessa Flea Market 1590 Berryessa Rd. San Jose Ca.
> 
> Nov. 16, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Untouchables c.c. 7Th Annual Toy Drive Pittsburg Ca. (Location: TBA)
> 
> Nov. 23, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? 11th Annual Toy Drive USO & Viejitos C.C. at Family Life Christian Center 801 Hellyer Ave San Jose Ca.
> 
> 
> December:
> 
> 
> Dec. 1, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? 8th Annual Toy Drive Get Together for the Kids host Sangre Latina C.C. Modesto Ca. (Location:TBA)
> 
> 
> Special Events:
> 
> Starts: March 1, 2013 Fridays - 5pm-10pm Oakland Cruise Nights First Friday of Every Month Host: Royal Jokers C.C. & Giant Burgers 22nd & Telegraph Oakland Ca.
> 
> Starts: March 9, 2013 Saturdays - 5pm-? Niles Cruise Nights Every 2nd Saturday of Every Month Host: Old Memories & The Bomb Shop at Niles Depot Museum 37592 B Niles Blvd Fremont Ca.
> 
> Starts: March 24, 2013 Sunday - 12pm-? Car Club Get Togethers at the Park Starting March 24 and every Two weeks after that at Smyrna Park on Moffet and Fowler Rd. in Ceres.
> 
> March TBA, 2013 Fridays - 6:30pm-11:30pm Modesto Sonics Every Pinche Friday Host: Wicked Ridaz C.C. at Sonics Corner of McHenry Ave & E. Orangeburg Ave Modesto Ca.
> 
> More Fridays TBA April 5, 2013 Friday - 7pm-11pm Johnny's Diner Family Car Nights Host: Viejitos at Johnny's Diner & Creamery 108 E. 11th St. Tracy Ca.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## niteowl77

Please Add to events


----------



## niteowl77

Here is a updated flyer for Aug. 31st Fundraiser & Car Show
Can you please add event....Much Appreciated


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12

Sept 8th 2nd Annual USO and Super Natural picnic. Discovery Park in Sacramento


----------



## 925rider

uffin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

hope evry1 can make it. 

i was told this is also the dukes drive in night.................. not sure tho, havent seen anything :dunno:


----------



## SINFUL1

ROAD_DOGG12 said:


> View attachment 678066
> 
> 
> Sept 8th 2nd Annual USO and Super Natural picnic. Discovery Park in Sacramento


_*ADDED*_


niteowl77 said:


> Here is a updated flyer for Aug. 31st Fundraiser & Car Show
> Can you please add event....Much Appreciated
> View attachment 678017


*ADDED*



sideshow60 said:


> Bay Bombs 9th annual show. Aug 17th @ Kennedy park in Union city ca.


*ADDED*



poppa68_KI_4life said:


> View attachment 678851
> 
> 
> hope evry1 can make it.
> 
> i was told this is also the dukes drive in night.................. not sure tho, haven't seen anything :dunno:


*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1

_*TTT*_


----------



## knightbandit88

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJRaider18

No drive in night aug. 17? San jo


----------



## 40Rider

Duke's movie night on Aug 17th just waiting to see Saturday's movie Schedule


----------



## Dora ~smile~

Duke's Movie Night
August 17th, 2013
Capital Drive-In
San Jose, CA


----------



## EL MOOSE

Dora ~smile~ said:


> Duke's Movie Night
> August 17th, 2013
> Capital Drive-In
> San Jose, CA


:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> View attachment 678851
> 
> 
> hope evry1 can make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: heard this may be cancelled


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE

Dora ~smile~ said:


> Duke's Movie Night
> August 17th, 2013
> Capital Drive-In
> San Jose, CA


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dora ~smile~

Duke's SC Co. Movie Night: We'll post the Movie on Thursday, August 15th :thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88

_*TTT*_


----------



## Dora ~smile~

*NORCAL EVENTS SCHEDULE 2013*
*UPDATED: 8/14/2013*


*August 2013*
 *DATE*
*TIME*
*EVENT*
*LOCATION*
Aug 16, 2013 Friday
4:30pm-?
*Hot August Nights Car Show*
The Health Center 1900 Coffee Road Modesto Ca.
Aug. 17, 2013 Saturday
3pm - 9pm
*Lowrider Magazine Hot Summer Night Car Show*
Fresno Fairgrounds in Fresno Ca.
Aug 17, 2013 Saturday
6:30pm-11:59pm
*Duke’s Drive-in Night*
Capital Drive-In 3630 Hillcap Ave, San Jose, Ca

Aug 17, 2013 Saturday
Time ?
*Bay Bombs 9th annual show.*
Kennedy park in Union city ca.
*Aug 17, 2013 Saturday*
*CANCELLED*
*Inspirations c.c. 18[SUP]th[/SUP] Annual BBQ*
*Lake Cunningham Park, San Jose, CA*
Aug 18, 2013 Sunday
12pm-5pm
*Fearnone C.C. Show And Shine*
7660 Stockton BLVD. Sacramento Ca.
Aug 24, 2013 Saturday
9pm- ? 20th
*Annual Blvd Nights*
Story & White Rd. San Jose Ca.
Aug 24, 2013 Saturday
Time: ?
*Budweiser 2nd Annual Super Show*
Tulare Ca.
Aug 25, 2013 Sunday
Time: ?
*Impalas Mag. West Coast Cruisin Tour*
Santa Maria Ca.
Aug 25, 2013 Sunday
Time: ?
*Streetlow Magazine Tour*
Evergreen College San Jose Ca.
Aug 25, 2013 Sunday
Time: ?
*Car Show & Concert*
Memorial Park 1416 C St. Llivingston Ca.
Aug 25, 2013 Sunday
11am-4pm
*2nd Annual Lifes Finest C.C. Car Show*
Ohlone College 43600 Mission Blvd.Fremont Ca.
Aug 31, 2013
Time ?
*Dark Horse GYM Fundraiser & Car Show Sponsored by Chevitos c.c.*
96 N. Almaden Blvd, San Jose, CA 95110
Aug 31, 2013 Saturday
Time: ?
*4th Annual Federation C.C. BBQ*
Micke Grove Park 11793 Micke Grove rd. Lodi Ca.

 

*September 2013*
 *DATE*
*TIME*
*EVENT*
*LOCATION*
Sept. 1, 2013 Sunday
Time: ?
*3rd Annual Family First C.C. Car Show*
Southgate Plaza Florin Rd. & Franklin Blvd. Sacramento Ca.
Sept. 1, 2013 Sunday
Time: ?
*Annual BBQ Frisco's Finest Car and Bike Club*
Location: TBA Ca.
Sept. 14, 2013 Saturday
- 3pm-?
*2nd Annual Lowrider Cruise host: San Francisco Lowrider Council*
(meet up on Mission St bridge and Trumbull St. Then cruise Mission St to 24th to Fishermans Warf San Francisco Ca.
Sept 8, 2013
10am-6:00pm
*Second Annual Picnic: Super Natural Lowriders & USO Family c.c.*
Discovery Park, 1600 Garden Hwy, Sacramento, CA
Sept. 14 2013 Saturday
Time: ?
*Blvd Bombs Car Show & Fundraiser*
The Berryessa Flea Market San Jose Ca.
Sept. 14, 2013 Saturday
Time: ?
*Independance Show*
Tracy Ca.
Sept. 14, 2013 Saturday
Time: ?
*Budwiesers Summer Series Tour Si Se Puede Car Show!*
(Location:TBA)
Sept. 21, 2013 Saturday
6pm - 12am
*UntouchableS C.C. 15th Anniv. Dinner & Dance*
A.L.E.S. Hall 3110 West Lane Stockton Ca.
Sept. 28, 2013 Saturday
Time: ?
*7th Annual Super Show & Concert Night Car Show*
the Fairgrounds Woodland CA.
*October 2013*
 *DATE*
*TIME*
*EVENT*
*LOCATION*
Oct. 13, Sunday
Time: ?
*Lowrider Magazine's Las Vegas Super Show*
Cashman Center Las Vegas, Nevada
Oct. 19, 2013 Saturday
Time: ?
*Budwiesers Summer Series Tour*
Delano Ca. (Location: TBA)
Oct. 20, 2013 Sunday
10am-4pm
*Impalas United 1st Annual Picnic*
History Park 1650 Senter Rd. San Jose Ca.
Oct. 27, 2013 Sunday
Time: ?
*Impalas Mag. West Coast Cruisin Tour Super Show*
San Jose Ca. (Location: TBA)

 

*November 2013*
 *DATE*
*TIME*
*EVENT*
*LOCATION*
Nov. 2, 2013 Saturday
11am-5pm
*Bomb*Drifterz 1st Turkey Drive*
for those in need at Roosevelt Park San Jose Ca.
Nov. 3, 2013 Sunday
Time: ?
*3rd Annual BBQ Host: Bomb*Drifterz*
(Location: TBA)
Nov. 9, 2013 Saturday
Time: ?
*Blvd BombS Toy Drive*
Berryessa Flea Market 1590 Berryessa Rd. San Jose Ca.
Nov. 16, 2013 Saturday
Time: ?
*Untouchables c.c. 7Th Annual Toy Drive*
Pittsburg Ca. (Location: TBA)
Nov. 23, 2013 Saturday
Time: ?
*11th Annual Toy Drive USO & Viejitos C.C*
Family Life Christian Center 801 Hellyer Ave San Jose Ca.

 

*December 2013*
 *DATE*
*TIME*
*EVENT*
*LOCATION*
Dec. 1, 2013 Sunday
Time: ?
*8th Annual Toy Drive Get Together for the Kids host Sangre Latina C.C.*
Modesto Ca. (Location:TBA)

 

*Special Events 2013*
 Starts: March 1, 2013 Fridays
5pm-10pm
*Oakland Cruise Nights First Friday of Every Month Host: Royal Jokers C.C. & Giant Burgers*
22nd & Telegraph Oakland Ca.
Starts: March 9, 2013 Saturdays
- 5pm-?
*Niles Cruise Nights Every 2nd Saturday of Every Month Host: Old Memories & The Bomb Shop*
Niles Depot Museum 37592 B Niles Blvd Fremont Ca.
Starts: March 24, 2013 Sunday
12pm-?
*Car Club Get Togethers at the Park Starting March 24 and every Two weeks*
after that at Smyrna Park on Moffet and Fowler Rd. in Ceres.
March TBA, 2013 Fridays
6:30pm-11:30pm
*Modesto Sonics Every Pinche Friday Host: Wicked Ridaz C.C.*
Sonics Corner of McHenry Ave & E. Orangeburg Ave Modesto Ca.
April 5, 2013 Friday
7pm-11pm
*Johnny's Diner Family Car Nights Host: Viejitos at Johnny's Diner & Creamery*
108 E. 11th St. Tracy Ca.


----------



## H0PSH0P




----------



## A TODA MADRE

Sinful, can you add our annual to the calendar por favor.. LO*LYSTICS Sept. 28th in Sacramento Wm. Land -celebrating 27 years as a club thank you homie. more info as its avaiable.


----------



## Dora ~smile~

Dora ~smile~ said:


> Duke's SC Co. Movie Night: We'll post the Movie on Thursday, August 15th :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman

Dora ~smile~ said:


> *NORCAL EVENTS SCHEDULE 2013*
> *UPDATED: 8/14/2013*
> 
> 
> *August 2013*
>  *DATE*
> *TIME*
> *EVENT*
> *LOCATION*
> Aug 16, 2013 Friday
> 4:30pm-?
> *Hot August Nights Car Show*
> The Health Center 1900 Coffee Road Modesto Ca.
> Aug. 17, 2013 Saturday
> 3pm - 9pm
> *Lowrider Magazine Hot Summer Night Car Show*
> Fresno Fairgrounds in Fresno Ca.
> Aug 17, 2013 Saturday
> 6:30pm-11:59pm
> *Duke’s Drive-in Night*
> Capital Drive-In 3630 Hillcap Ave, San Jose, Ca
> 
> Aug 17, 2013 Saturday
> Time ?
> *Bay Bombs 9th annual show.*
> Kennedy park in Union city ca.
> *Aug 17, 2013 Saturday*
> 
> *CANCELLED*
> 
> *Inspirations c.c. 18[SUP]th[/SUP] Annual BBQ*
> 
> *Lake Cunningham Park, San Jose, CA*
> 
> Aug 18, 2013 Sunday
> 12pm-5pm
> *Fearnone C.C. Show And Shine*
> 7660 Stockton BLVD. Sacramento Ca.
> Aug 24, 2013 Saturday
> 9pm- ? 20th
> *Annual Blvd Nights*
> Story & White Rd. San Jose Ca.
> Aug 24, 2013 Saturday
> Time: ?
> *Budweiser 2nd Annual Super Show*
> Tulare Ca.
> Aug 25, 2013 Sunday
> Time: ?
> *Impalas Mag. West Coast Cruisin Tour*
> Santa Maria Ca.
> Aug 25, 2013 Sunday
> Time: ?
> *Streetlow Magazine Tour*
> Evergreen College San Jose Ca.
> Aug 25, 2013 Sunday
> Time: ?
> *Car Show & Concert*
> Memorial Park 1416 C St. Llivingston Ca.
> Aug 25, 2013 Sunday
> 11am-4pm
> *2nd Annual Lifes Finest C.C. Car Show*
> Ohlone College 43600 Mission Blvd.Fremont Ca.
> Aug 31, 2013
> Time ?
> *Dark Horse GYM Fundraiser & Car Show Sponsored by Chevitos c.c.*
> 96 N. Almaden Blvd, San Jose, CA 95110
> Aug 31, 2013 Saturday
> Time: ?
> *4th Annual Federation C.C. BBQ*
> Micke Grove Park 11793 Micke Grove rd. Lodi Ca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *September 2013*
>  *DATE*
> *TIME*
> *EVENT*
> *LOCATION*
> Sept. 1, 2013 Sunday
> Time: ?
> *3rd Annual Family First C.C. Car Show*
> Southgate Plaza Florin Rd. & Franklin Blvd. Sacramento Ca.
> Sept. 1, 2013 Sunday
> Time: ?
> *Annual BBQ Frisco's Finest Car and Bike Club*
> Location: TBA Ca.
> Sept. 14, 2013 Saturday
> - 3pm-?
> *2nd Annual Lowrider Cruise host: San Francisco Lowrider Council*
> (meet up on Mission St bridge and Trumbull St. Then cruise Mission St to 24th to Fishermans Warf San Francisco Ca.
> Sept 8, 2013
> 10am-6:00pm
> *Second Annual Picnic: Super Natural Lowriders & USO Family c.c.*
> Discovery Park, 1600 Garden Hwy, Sacramento, CA
> Sept. 14 2013 Saturday
> Time: ?
> *Blvd Bombs Car Show & Fundraiser*
> The Berryessa Flea Market San Jose Ca.
> Sept. 14, 2013 Saturday
> Time: ?
> *Independance Show*
> Tracy Ca.
> Sept. 14, 2013 Saturday
> Time: ?
> *Budwiesers Summer Series Tour Si Se Puede Car Show!*
> (Location:TBA)
> Sept. 21, 2013 Saturday
> 6pm - 12am
> *UntouchableS C.C. 15th Anniv. Dinner & Dance*
> A.L.E.S. Hall 3110 West Lane Stockton Ca.
> Sept. 28, 2013 Saturday
> Time: ?
> *7th Annual Super Show & Concert Night Car Show*
> the Fairgrounds Woodland CA.
> *October 2013*
>  *DATE*
> *TIME*
> *EVENT*
> *LOCATION*
> Oct. 13, Sunday
> Time: ?
> *Lowrider Magazine's Las Vegas Super Show*
> Cashman Center Las Vegas, Nevada
> Oct. 19, 2013 Saturday
> Time: ?
> *Budwiesers Summer Series Tour*
> Delano Ca. (Location: TBA)
> Oct. 20, 2013 Sunday
> 10am-4pm
> *Impalas United 1st Annual Picnic*
> History Park 1650 Senter Rd. San Jose Ca.
> Oct. 27, 2013 Sunday
> Time: ?
> *Impalas Mag. West Coast Cruisin Tour Super Show*
> San Jose Ca. (Location: TBA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *November 2013*
>  *DATE*
> *TIME*
> *EVENT*
> *LOCATION*
> Nov. 2, 2013 Saturday
> 11am-5pm
> *Bomb*Drifterz 1st Turkey Drive*
> for those in need at Roosevelt Park San Jose Ca.
> Nov. 3, 2013 Sunday
> Time: ?
> *3rd Annual BBQ Host: Bomb*Drifterz*
> (Location: TBA)
> Nov. 9, 2013 Saturday
> Time: ?
> *Blvd BombS Toy Drive*
> Berryessa Flea Market 1590 Berryessa Rd. San Jose Ca.
> Nov. 16, 2013 Saturday
> Time: ?
> *Untouchables c.c. 7Th Annual Toy Drive*
> Pittsburg Ca. (Location: TBA)
> Nov. 23, 2013 Saturday
> Time: ?
> *11th Annual Toy Drive USO & Viejitos C.C*
> Family Life Christian Center 801 Hellyer Ave San Jose Ca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *December 2013*
>  *DATE*
> *TIME*
> *EVENT*
> *LOCATION*
> Dec. 1, 2013 Sunday
> Time: ?
> *8th Annual Toy Drive Get Together for the Kids host Sangre Latina C.C.*
> Modesto Ca. (Location:TBA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Special Events 2013*
>  Starts: March 1, 2013 Fridays
> 5pm-10pm
> *Oakland Cruise Nights First Friday of Every Month Host: Royal Jokers C.C. & Giant Burgers*
> 22nd & Telegraph Oakland Ca.
> Starts: March 9, 2013 Saturdays
> - 5pm-?
> *Niles Cruise Nights Every 2nd Saturday of Every Month Host: Old Memories & The Bomb Shop*
> Niles Depot Museum 37592 B Niles Blvd Fremont Ca.
> Starts: March 24, 2013 Sunday
> 12pm-?
> *Car Club Get Togethers at the Park Starting March 24 and every Two weeks*
> after that at Smyrna Park on Moffet and Fowler Rd. in Ceres.
> March TBA, 2013 Fridays
> 6:30pm-11:30pm
> *Modesto Sonics Every Pinche Friday Host: Wicked Ridaz C.C.*
> Sonics Corner of McHenry Ave & E. Orangeburg Ave Modesto Ca.
> April 5, 2013 Friday
> 7pm-11pm
> *Johnny's Diner Family Car Nights Host: Viejitos at Johnny's Diner & Creamery*
> 108 E. 11th St. Tracy Ca.


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE

A TODA MADRE said:


> Sinful, can you add our annual to the calendar por favor.. LO*LYSTICS Sept. 28th in Sacramento Wm. Land -celebrating 27 years as a club thank you homie. more info as its avaiable.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: ORALE! 27 YEARS!!


----------



## niteowl77

Thank you for posting the event. Raffle prizes and 50/50 will be hosted. Event time 10-4pm.....Move in time 9-11am. Hope to see you there!


----------



## ciscosfc

ciscosfc said:


> Saturday September 14th 2013
> San Francisco Lowrider Council 2nd Annual Lowrider Cruise!!
> 3pm meet up on Mission St bridge and Trumbull St near Silver Ave. We cruise Mission St to 24th and then cruise to Fishermans Warf.



*DATE CHANGE!
SUNDAY SEPT 15th!! 
4080 Mission St. San Francisco CA 
3pm meet up
*


----------



## knightbandit88

_*TTT*_


----------



## EL MOOSE

Dora ~smile~ said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop

SINFUL1 said:


> *UPDATED
> *
> 
> 
> *ADDED
> *
> 
> 
> *ADDED*


Our Event still has not been updated with a time and location. Can you please do so? Thanks


----------



## SINFUL1

66ragtop said:


> Our Event still has not been updated with a time and location. Can you please do so? Thanks


this event was already updated, what did i miss about it???


----------



## 66ragtop

SINFUL1 said:


> this event was already updated, what did i miss about it???


I don't see time and location


----------



## EL MOOSE

66ragtop said:


> Our Event still has not been updated with a time and location. Can you please do so? Thanks


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina

Updated list 

August:

Aug 31, 2013 Saturday - 9am - 4pm Chevitos C.C. & Dark Horse Gym Fundraiser Carshow 26 N. Almaden Blvd. San Jose Ca. 

Aug 31, 2013 Saturday - time: ? 4th Annual Federation C.C. BBQ at Micke Grove Park 11793 Micke Grove rd. Lodi Ca.


September:


Sept. 1, 2013 Sunday - 11am -5pm 3rd Annual Family First C.C. Car Show at Southgate Plaza Florin Rd. & Franklin Blvd. Sacramento Ca. 

Sept. 1, 2013 Sunday - 11am - ? Annual BBQ Frisco's Finest Car and Bike Club at Coyote Point San Mateo Ca.

Sept. 7, 2013 Saturday - 4:30pm - 8:30pm Manny's Car Show at Webs Burgers 625 7th St. Modesto Ca.

Sept. 8, 2013 Sunday - 10am - 6pm Supernatural Lowriders & USO C.C. 2nd Annual Picnic at Discovery Park 1600 Garden HWY. Sacramento Ca.

Sept. 14, 2013 Saturday - 3pm-? 2nd Annual Lowrider Cruise host: San Francisco Lowrider Council (meet up on Mission St bridge and Trumbull St. Then cruise Mission St to 24th to Fishermans Warf San Francisco Ca.

Sept. 14 2013 Blvd Bombs Car Show & Fundraiser at The Berryessa Flea Market San Jose Ca.

Sept. 14, 2013 Saturday - Independance Show Tracy Ca.

Sept. 14, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Budwiesers Summer Series Tour Si Se Puede Car Show! (Location:TBA) 

Sept. 21, 2013 Saturday - Time: 6pm - 12am UntouchableS C.C. 15th Anniv. Dinner & Dance at A.L.E.S. Hall 3110 West Lane Stockton Ca.

Sept. 28, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? 7th Annual Super Show & Concert Night Car Show at the Fairgrounds Woodland CA.


October:


Oct. 13, Sunday - Time: ? Lowrider Magazine's Las Vegas Super Show Cashman Center Las Vegas, Nevada 

Oct. 19, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Budwiesers Summer Series Tour Delano Ca. (Location: TBA)

Oct. 20, 2013 Sunday - 10am-4pm Impalas United 1st Annual Picnic at History Park 1650 Senter Rd. San Jose Ca.

Oct. 27, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Impalas Mag. West Coast Cruisin Tour Super Show San Jose Ca. (Location: TBA)


November:


Nov. 2, 2013 Saturday - 11am-5pm Bomb*Drifterz 1st Turkey Drive for those in need at Roosevelt Park San Jose Ca.

Nov. 3, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? 3rd Annual BBQ Host: Bomb*Drifterz (Location: TBA)

Nov. 9, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Blvd BombS Toy Drive at Berryessa Flea Market 1590 Berryessa Rd. San Jose Ca.

Nov. 16, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Untouchables c.c. 7Th Annual Toy Drive Pittsburg Ca. (Location: TBA)

Nov. 23, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? 11th Annual Toy Drive USO & Viejitos C.C. at Family Life Christian Center 801 Hellyer Ave San Jose Ca.


December:


Dec. 1, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? 8th Annual Toy Drive Get Together for the Kids host Sangre Latina C.C. Modesto Ca. (Location:TBA)


Special Events: 

Starts: March 1, 2013 Fridays - 5pm-10pm Oakland Cruise Nights First Friday of Every Month Host: Royal Jokers C.C. & Giant Burgers 22nd & Telegraph Oakland Ca.

Starts: March 9, 2013 Saturdays - 5pm-? Niles Cruise Nights Every 2nd Saturday of Every Month Host: Old Memories & The Bomb Shop at Niles Depot Museum 37592 B Niles Blvd Fremont Ca. 

Starts: March 24, 2013 Sunday - 12pm-? Car Club Get Togethers at the Park Starting March 24 and every Two weeks after that at Smyrna Park on Moffet and Fowler Rd. in Ceres. 

March TBA, 2013 Fridays - 6:30pm-11:30pm Modesto Sonics Every Pinche Friday Host: Wicked Ridaz C.C. at Sonics Corner of McHenry Ave & E. Orangeburg Ave Modesto Ca. 

More Fridays TBA April 5, 2013 Friday - 7pm-11pm Johnny's Diner Family Car Nights Host: Viejitos at Johnny's Diner & Creamery 108 E. 11th St. Tracy Ca.


----------



## 66ragtop

Sangre Latina said:


> Updated list
> 
> August:
> 
> Aug 31, 2013 Saturday - 9am - 4pm Chevitos C.C. & Dark Horse Gym Fundraiser Carshow 26 N. Almaden Blvd. San Jose Ca.
> 
> Aug 31, 2013 Saturday - time: ? 4th Annual Federation C.C. BBQ at Micke Grove Park 11793 Micke Grove rd. Lodi Ca.
> 
> 
> September:
> 
> 
> Sept. 1, 2013 Sunday - 11am -5pm 3rd Annual Family First C.C. Car Show at Southgate Plaza Florin Rd. & Franklin Blvd. Sacramento Ca.
> 
> Sept. 1, 2013 Sunday - 11am - ? Annual BBQ Frisco's Finest Car and Bike Club at Coyote Point San Mateo Ca.
> 
> Sept. 7, 2013 Saturday - 4:30pm - 8:30pm Manny's Car Show at Webs Burgers 625 7th St. Modesto Ca.
> 
> Sept. 8, 2013 Sunday - 10am - 6pm Supernatural Lowriders & USO C.C. 2nd Annual Picnic at Discovery Park 1600 Garden HWY. Sacramento Ca.
> 
> Sept. 14, 2013 Saturday - 3pm-? 2nd Annual Lowrider Cruise host: San Francisco Lowrider Council (meet up on Mission St bridge and Trumbull St. Then cruise Mission St to 24th to Fishermans Warf San Francisco Ca.
> 
> Sept. 14 2013 Blvd Bombs Car Show & Fundraiser at The Berryessa Flea Market San Jose Ca.
> 
> Sept. 14, 2013 Saturday - Independance Show Tracy Ca.
> 
> Sept. 14, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Budwiesers Summer Series Tour Si Se Puede Car Show! (Location:TBA)
> 
> Sept. 21, 2013 Saturday - Time: 6pm - 12am UntouchableS C.C. 15th Anniv. Dinner & Dance at A.L.E.S. Hall 3110 West Lane Stockton Ca.
> 
> Sept. 28, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? 7th Annual Super Show & Concert Night Car Show at the Fairgrounds Woodland CA.
> 
> 
> October:
> 
> 
> Oct. 13, Sunday - Time: ? Lowrider Magazine's Las Vegas Super Show Cashman Center Las Vegas, Nevada
> 
> Oct. 19, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Budwiesers Summer Series Tour Delano Ca. (Location: TBA)
> 
> Oct. 20, 2013 Sunday - 10am-4pm Impalas United 1st Annual Picnic at History Park 1650 Senter Rd. San Jose Ca.
> 
> Oct. 27, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? Impalas Mag. West Coast Cruisin Tour Super Show San Jose Ca. (Location: TBA)
> 
> 
> November:
> 
> 
> Nov. 2, 2013 Saturday - 11am-5pm Bomb*Drifterz 1st Turkey Drive for those in need at Roosevelt Park San Jose Ca.
> 
> Nov. 3, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? 3rd Annual BBQ Host: Bomb*Drifterz (Location: TBA)
> 
> Nov. 9, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Blvd BombS Toy Drive at Berryessa Flea Market 1590 Berryessa Rd. San Jose Ca.
> 
> Nov. 16, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? Untouchables c.c. 7Th Annual Toy Drive Pittsburg Ca. (Location: TBA)
> 
> Nov. 23, 2013 Saturday - Time: ? 11th Annual Toy Drive USO & Viejitos C.C. at Family Life Christian Center 801 Hellyer Ave San Jose Ca.
> 
> 
> December:
> 
> 
> Dec. 1, 2013 Sunday - Time: ? 8th Annual Toy Drive Get Together for the Kids host Sangre Latina C.C. Modesto Ca. (Location:TBA)
> 
> 
> Special Events:
> 
> Starts: March 1, 2013 Fridays - 5pm-10pm Oakland Cruise Nights First Friday of Every Month Host: Royal Jokers C.C. & Giant Burgers 22nd & Telegraph Oakland Ca.
> 
> Starts: March 9, 2013 Saturdays - 5pm-? Niles Cruise Nights Every 2nd Saturday of Every Month Host: Old Memories & The Bomb Shop at Niles Depot Museum 37592 B Niles Blvd Fremont Ca.
> 
> Starts: March 24, 2013 Sunday - 12pm-? Car Club Get Togethers at the Park Starting March 24 and every Two weeks after that at Smyrna Park on Moffet and Fowler Rd. in Ceres.
> 
> March TBA, 2013 Fridays - 6:30pm-11:30pm Modesto Sonics Every Pinche Friday Host: Wicked Ridaz C.C. at Sonics Corner of McHenry Ave & E. Orangeburg Ave Modesto Ca.
> 
> More Fridays TBA April 5, 2013 Friday - 7pm-11pm Johnny's Diner Family Car Nights Host: Viejitos at Johnny's Diner & Creamery 108 E. 11th St. Tracy Ca.


Thank you Benny


----------



## A TODA MADRE

What's up sinful still waiting to be added to the calendar homie.. let me know i can send a homegirl wit some cookies or cupcakes or whatever it takes loco.. u know how we do it!!

celebrating 27 years of lowriding with the Lo*Lystics -Sept 28th Discovery Park Sacramento CA..Lo*Lystics CRUISE-IN picnic and BBQ :thumbsup:


----------



## niteowl77

Hope to see you at the 8/31/13 event. The address for Fundraiser & Car Show is 96 N. Almaden Blvd. San Jose 95110 Time 10-4pm Move in time 9-11am
View attachment 688866


----------



## Sangre Latina

66ragtop said:


> Thank you Benny


anytime Hollywood :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1

niteowl77 said:


> Hope to see you at the 8/31/13 event. The address for Fundraiser & Car Show is 96 N. Almaden Blvd. San Jose 95110 Time 10-4pm Move in time 9-11am
> View attachment 688866


is it *96* N. Almaden Blvd or *2**6* N. Almaden Blvd??????????


----------



## SINFUL1

A TODA MADRE said:


> What's up sinful still waiting to be added to the calendar homie.. let me know i can send a homegirl wit some cookies or cupcakes or whatever it takes loco.. u know how we do it!!
> 
> celebrating 27 years of lowriding with the Lo*Lystics -Sept 28th Discovery Park Sacramento CA..Lo*Lystics CRUISE-IN picnic and BBQ :thumbsup:


Send a Homegirl that would be much appriciated , oh,and I like peanut Butter chocolate chipsahoy:thumbsup:
*ADDED*


----------



## A TODA MADRE

SINFUL1 said:


> Send a Homegirl that would be much appriciated , oh,and I like peanut Butter chocolate chipsahoy:thumbsup:
> *ADDED*


You got it homie!! thanks again big dog.


----------



## bluethunder

Who is down for a low rider bike show and shine in San Leandro CA. Some thing casual I got a perfect spot.


----------



## SINFUL1

bluethunder said:


> Who is down for a low rider bike show and shine in San Leandro CA. Some thing casual I got a perfect spot.


where in SL?? and when??


----------



## niteowl77

SINFUL1 said:


> is it *96* N. Almaden Blvd or *2**6* N. Almaden Blvd??????????


96 N. Almaden Blvd. San Jose 95110


----------



## bluethunder

SINFUL1 said:


> where in SL?? and when??


Highway 580 on the exit for 164 th St. there is a church and school
I can remember we had the mariposa St hang and it was cool. It made everyone want to fix their bikes even more and all cars are welcomed. As far as a date any Sunday in September.


----------



## SINFUL1

niteowl77 said:


> 96 N. Almaden Blvd. San Jose 95110


Just checkin because the previous post i got the info from said the 26th and thats what i had it as , no prob *UPDATED*


----------



## gmo442

Don't forget impalas mag car show 
November 3 in Sj 

Topic link
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...an-jose-convention-center-3.html#post17111425


----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## SINFUL1

gmo442 said:


> Don't forget impalas mag car show
> November 3 in Sj
> 
> Topic link
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...an-jose-convention-center-3.html#post17111425


*ADDED*



SINFUL1 said:


>


*ADDED*



SINFUL1 said:


>


*ADDED*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*Sinful,Can you add this to the list.

Save the date Dec. 7th. 2013

1st annual LUXURIOUS CONTRA COSTA TOY DRIVE
Place to be announced and flyer coming soon.

Thanks Sinful.*


----------



## 64Rag




----------



## A TODA MADRE

TTT for Northern Cali events


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*Sinful,Can you add this to the list.

Save the date Dec. 7th. 2013

LUXURIOUS CONTRA COSTA 1st annual TOY DRIVE
Place to be announced and flyer coming soon.

Thanks Sinful.







*


----------



## 62bird

TTT


----------



## Comadre

HI EVERY ONE DO NOT FORGET ABOUT THE COMPADRES BOMB CLUB 2ND ANNUAL DINNER DANCE LIVE BAND (SOLSA) WILL BE PLAYING ALSO WE WILL HAVE DJ CRIS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## SERIOUS

In memory of Joe . Nov.16 9:30am-1:30pm


----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*LUXURIOUS CONTRA COSTA 1st annual TOY DRIVE







*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*LUXURIOUS CONTRA COSTA 1st annual TOY DRIVE









*


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

WE LOST A VERY GOOD FRIEND THIS SUNDAY, PLEASE COME OUT AND GET YOUR CAR WASHED OR IF YOU JUST WANNA COME THRU AND HELP WASH CARS THATS KOOL TOO. 



















REST IN PEACE OSO


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

ttmft


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

TO THE TOP. HOPE TO SEE PEOPLE AT THE WASH THIS WEEKEND


----------



## EL MOOSE

SERIOUS said:


> In memory of Joe . Nov.16 9:30am-1:30pm


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bagged Sixty8

*Aztec Creations and 408 Ryders Toy Drive*

:thumbsup:*AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. and 408 RYDERS* *ToyDrive*   in support of the Salvation Army December 14th, San Jose, CA Flyer to come soon :biggrin::angel::angel:


----------



## sharky_510




----------



## watson rider

Save the date April 12 2014 
.. The Watsonville Riders 2nd Annual Bringing it Back car show At the Watsonville Fairgrounds


----------



## EL MOOSE

watson rider said:


> Save the date April 12 2014
> .. The Watsonville Riders 2nd Annual Bringing it Back car show At the Watsonville Fairgrounds



:thumbsup:


----------



## orta63

:thumbsup:


SINFUL1 said:


> *NOR CAL EVENTS LIST 2013
> 
> TRYING TO GET A JUMP ON 2013 EVENTS EARLY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE DATES SET OR IN THE WORKS POST EM UP!
> THIS LIST IS FOR NOR CAL, BAY AREA, TRI-VALLEY, CENTRAL VALLEY, etc..... 408, 650, 510, 415, 209, 707, 925, 916, 530, 831*
> 
> ((((DO NOT COPY&PASTE THIS LIST ONTO THE TOPIC PAGES. I UPDATE THE FIRST PAGE AS THE INFO COMES IN.))))
> 
> *****UPDATED DAILY***(as of 9/15)****
> 
> 
> *SEPTEMBER*
> 
> 
> *9/21 UNTOUCHABLES CC 15th ANNIVERSARY DINNER & DANCE...............STOCKTON
> **(@American Legion Stewart Hall 3110 West ln. 95219 for info contact Oso 209-601-4591 or Fatboy 209-639-8678)*
> *topic link**: *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/362903-untouchables-cc-anniversary-dinner.html
> 
> *9/28* TORRES EMPIRE CARSHOW ...............................................................................................................................................WOODLAND
> (Yolo county fairgrounds 1250 E.Gum ave. )
> *topic link**: * http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/364420-woodland-california-torres-empire-show.html
> 
> *9/28* LO*LYSTICS CRUISE-IN PICNIC BBQ.......................................................................................................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Discovery Park)
> 
> *OCTOBER*
> *10/5* CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE.....................................................................................................................................................TRACY
> (for info contact 209-835-2131)
> 
> *10/19* OKTOBERFEST CARSHOW & FUNDRAISER..............................................................................................................................TRACY
> (355 West GrantLine rd.)
> *
> 10/20* IMPALAS UNITED PICNIC.................................................................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (@History park $25 vehicle entry $5 general admission for info call 408-206-1467 or 209-595-1435)
> 
> 
> *NOVEMBER*
> *11/2* COMPADRES BOMB CLUB 2nd ANNUAL DINNER & DANCE..........................................................................................................SACRAMENTO
> (For tickets and info see any Compadres member or contact Adam Madrigal at (916) 956-0245.)
> 
> *11/3* BOMB*DRIFTERZ TOY DRIVE ...............................................................................*(TBA)*
> 
> *11/3* IMPALAS MAGAZINE CARSHOW...........................................................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (@SanJose Convention Center)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...an-jose-convention-center-3.html#post17111425
> *
> 11/9 *Blvd BombS Toy Drive......................................................................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (Berryessa Flea Market)
> 
> *11/16* UNTOUCHABLES C.C. 7th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.....................................................................................................................PITTSBURG
> (TBA)
> 
> 
> *11/23* USO CC & VIEJITOS CC 11th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE................................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (_@ family life Christian center 801 hellyer ave)
> _
> *11/30* FRISCOS FINEST CAR & BIKE CLUB ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...........................................*(TBA)*
> 
> _*DECEMBER*_
> 
> 
> 
> OUT OF AREA EVENTS
> 
> *ADVERTISEMENTS*
> 
> *DJ's & ENTERTAINMENT*
> 
> *THE CHOLO DJ*--Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike
> 
> 
> *~DJ.REMINISCE~*
> “MUSIC SATISFACTION FOR ANY OCCASION” With Over a Decade of Experience DJing in all venues, Got all the “RARE FUNK & RARE OLDIES”
> 209-642-5868 [email protected]_
> 
> *FOOD & CATERING*
> 
> MEXICAN FOOD by EL BOCA--NO PARTY TOO SMALL OR TOO BIG.
> ****SPECIAL PRICE FOR CAR CLUBS****
> For more info call Eduardo at (209)610-6316
> _


----------



## orta63

BOMB*DRIFTERZ toy drive, November 2nd 2013 ,11-5pm
1362 ridder park Dr S.J unwrapped toy, or $10.00 walk in free donations are appreciated.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*Don't forget folks it goes down this Sunday Nov. 3rd in Modesto,Ca.
Come out and support LuxuriouS and Impalas Turkey Drive.
Helping families in need for Thanksgiving.. Help spread the word.
*​


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*Don't forget folks it goes down Saturday Nov. 16th in San Jose,Ca.
Come out and support LuxuriouS and Cross Ministries Turkey Drive.
Helping families in need for Thanksgiving.. Help spread the word. 
*


----------



## SINFUL1

SERIOUS said:


> In memory of Joe . Nov.16 9:30am-1:30pm


*ADDED*



Ritchie Ritch said:


> *LUXURIOUS CONTRA COSTA 1st annual TOY DRIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*ADDED*



Bagged Sixty8 said:


> :thumbsup:*AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. and 408 RYDERS* *ToyDrive*   in support of the Salvation Army December 14th, San Jose, CA  Flyer to come soon :biggrin::angel::angel:


*ADDED*



sharky_510 said:


>


*ADDED*



orta63 said:


> BOMB*DRIFTERZ toy drive, November 2nd 2013 ,11-5pm
> 1362 ridder park Dr S.J unwrapped toy, or $10.00 walk in free donations are appreciated.


*UPDATED*



Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Don't forget folks it goes down this Sunday Nov. 3rd in Modesto,Ca.
> Come out and support LuxuriouS and Impalas Turkey Drive.
> Helping families in need for Thanksgiving.. Help spread the word.
> *​


*ADDED*



Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Don't forget folks it goes down Saturday Nov. 16th in San Jose,Ca.
> Come out and support LuxuriouS and Cross Ministries Turkey Drive.
> Helping families in need for Thanksgiving.. Help spread the word.
> *


*ADDED*


----------



## SERIOUS

In memory of Joe . Nov.16 9:30am-1:30pm 









The pastor at the church wanted us to let everyone know that this is an alcohol free event.. On behalf of GoodFellas thank you in advance for respecting this..

...Only one week away.! Come on out and join us..


----------



## SERIOUS

Turkey drive is tommarow .. Please come out and support us and honor Joe.


----------



## EKBOOST209

SANGRE LATINA TOY DRIVE 
SUNDAY DEC 1ST
LOCATION: CLARION INN 1612 SISK RD MODESTO CA 9AM-4PM


----------



## 66ragtop

That time is almost here again. We would love to see as many people come out and support. It's all about the kids!!!


----------



## sharky_510




----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1

EKBOOST209 said:


> SANGRE LATINA TOY DRIVE
> SUNDAY DEC 1ST
> LOCATION: CLARION INN 1612 SISK RD MODESTO CA 9AM-4PM


*ADDED*



66ragtop said:


> That time is almost here again. We would love to see as many people come out and support. It's all about the kids!!!


*UPDATED*


----------



## EKBOOST209

SINFUL1 said:


> *ADDED*
> 
> 
> *UPDATED*


thanks!!


----------



## D&A

I'm sorry fellow lowriders the Viejitos and USO toy drive is next Saturday the 30 th !! Can you correct that simple pleasure. The flyer is floating around on Facebook and I.G. Thanks and sorry for the last min notice didn't know that the date was wrong till we started getting asked about the date!!!!


----------



## D&A

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-jose-ca-saturday-november-30th-new-post.html


----------



## EKBOOST209

1 week away!




EKBOOST209 said:


> SANGRE LATINA TOY DRIVE
> SUNDAY DEC 1ST
> LOCATION: CLARION INN 1612 SISK RD MODESTO CA 9AM-4PM


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/432354-luxurious-contra-costa-1st-annual-toy-drive-car-show-dec-7th-2013-pittsburg-ca.html#post18200474





*Promotion video click on the video.
*


----------



## SHRKNDCE




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1

SHRKNDCE said:


>


*UPDATED INFO*


----------



## fatboy209

*CAR/BIKE SHOW 1/25/2014*


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## gmo442

Don't post 2014 events here, do it in the 2014 thread


----------

